#ubuntu-marketing 2006-09-25
<elkbuntu> poningru, please say you got -something- done on the UWN?
<poningru> hehe some...
<poningru> things
<poningru> sorry had some trouble with sobby
<poningru> had to restart
<elkbuntu> uou could have done it by the wiki
<poningru> with the autosave
<poningru> yeah I know
<poningru> getting on it
<elkbuntu> i was under the impression burgundavia was going to be back at some point around now...
<poningru> oh I have everything lined up
<poningru> like the feature
<elkbuntu> what is the feature?
<poningru> just need a screenshot
<elkbuntu> poningru, of?
<poningru> the warning when you remove a mounted device
<poningru> like a usb key or a mounted cd
<poningru> or a floppy
<elkbuntu> cds ejecting gets handled by 'eject' afaik
<poningru> right, and now usbs as well
<poningru> but there is a warning that comes up
<poningru> I dont have access to a usb right now
<elkbuntu> not for any of my machines for cds there dont
<elkbuntu> ok, let me test with the laptop
<poningru> elkbuntu: play a cd
<poningru> or a dvd
<poningru> video, audio etc
<poningru> without stopping anything
<poningru> press the eject button
<poningru> on the physical device
<elkbuntu> ooh cool. however.. as i said. eject unmounts my cd/dvd drives without that error
<elkbuntu> and by that i mean.. i press the button on the eject drive at any time and that does not happen
<poningru> hmm...
<elkbuntu> has done that since breezy
<poningru> well it happend to me sometime or another
<poningru> right but in edgy it throws that error
<elkbuntu> didnt just then
<elkbuntu> maybe if you have files open..
<elkbuntu> nope
<elkbuntu> o.O
<elkbuntu> anywya, i got your screenshot now
<poningru> sweet
<poningru> let me do the write up
<elkbuntu> get some people to test the cd side of things. i might just be lucky?
<poningru> meh its mostly a usb thing
<poningru> will focus on just the usb
<elkbuntu> i'll upload the pic to the wiki
<elkbuntu> attachment:usbremovalerror.png <-- poningru
<poningru> awesome thanks
<poningru> wait you cant get on gobby?
<elkbuntu> poningru, the attachment has to go to the wiki anyway
<poningru> right
<elkbuntu> i cant atm, i'm preparing for tha thing i needed skype for
<poningru> ah the interview
<poningru> good luck
<elkbuntu> im just hoping to avoid sounding like a dufus :)
<poningru> hehe for you it would be pretty hard to sound like one :p
<elkbuntu> you've never heard me try to string words together to a stranger who i cannot see
<Burgundavia> ok you lazy slugs
<Burgundavia> did you finish UWN 15 yet?
<Burgundavia>  ;)
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, we tried. poningru has a bit done i believe
<poningru> just couple o things
<poningru> left
<elkbuntu> and im going to be 'do not disturb' in a sec
<Burgundavia> ah
<poningru> we have anything other than hug day for upcoming events?
<Burgundavia> we are looking pretty good
<poningru> grr is wiki.ubuntu down?
<Burgundavia> nope
<poningru> weird
<poningru> came back just now
<elkbuntu> i think i just succeeded in sounding like a rambling lunatic
<elkbuntu> bbs
<poningru> Burgundavia: I have nothing to put in infamous bugs
<poningru> apart from that... I think I am done
<elkbuntu> there is something in every section, looks good to me
<elkbuntu> what do you think Burgundavia?
<elkbuntu> ah, summary still missing
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: I think we should go, be truncated this week
<elkbuntu> yeah. last weeks was massive
<elkbuntu> btw summary: this issue is all about Scott James Remnant. If you see a sentance without his name, report it as a typo.
<elkbuntu> lol
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<elkbuntu> im tempted :P
<elkbuntu> itd be a bit rude though
<Burgundavia> no, it is funny
<Burgundavia> I hate boring
<elkbuntu> what is his sense of humour like?
<Burgundavia> good
<Burgundavia> he would appreciate it
<elkbuntu> lol
<poningru> do it
<poningru> do it
<elkbuntu> im editing it in ok :P
<poningru> </chant>
<poningru> ...
<poningru> you ruined my chant
<poningru> :p
<elkbuntu> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 15 for the week of September, 17 - 23 2006. This issue is all about Scott James Remnant. If you see a sentance without his name, report it as a typo. You may notice the occasional word about something else, such as the LTSP Hackfest, these are known typos.
<Burgundavia> rofl
<elkbuntu> :)
<elkbuntu> any changes?
<elkbuntu> actually s/something else/something other than Scott or Upstart/
<elkbuntu> actually, the report as/known typos backflip ruins it a bit
<poningru> rofl awesome
<elkbuntu> This issue is all about Scott James Remnant. If you see a sentance about someone or something other than Scott or Upstart, such as the LTSP Hackfest, please rest assured that these are known typos.
<elkbuntu> probably sounds better
<Burgundavia> no, I like the previous versions
<elkbuntu> k
<poningru> yeah this one seems forced
* poningru goes out swimming
<elkbuntu> this wil be great if someone actually reports the typos :P
<poningru> heh
<elkbuntu> This issue is all about Scott James Remnant. If you see a sentance without his name, report it as a typo. You may notice the occasional word about someone or something other than Scott or Upstart, such as the LTSP Hackfest, rest assured that these are probably known typos, but feel free to report them anyway.
<poningru> you know we one of these days we should submit UWN to digg
<Burgundavia> sentence
<elkbuntu> thx
<elkbuntu> poningru, probably, but depends how much flaming corey wants to wade through
<elkbuntu> bsd fanboys + digg == flame city
<elkbuntu> err s/digg/digg + ubuntu/
<poningru> sentence hehe
<poningru> err yeah...
<poningru> oops -sentence
<elkbuntu> there.. summary will be saved once the wiki wakes up
<elkbuntu> there
<elkbuntu> send it on its way, Burgundavia :)
<Burgundavia> ok, let me do one last spell check
<elkbuntu> sure
<poningru> !NO no spell check for you!!!
<poningru> :p
<elkbuntu> shush pirate-man
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, eh, im not in the credits.. if it's not sent could you add me?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> did I miss anybody else?
<poningru> elkbuntu: oops my bad
<elkbuntu> really not sure
<poningru> thecore?
<elkbuntu> poningru, did ompaul try contribute at all?
<poningru> whats his real name/
<elkbuntu> poningru, ive got no idea what your or his real names are so i cant say yes or no about either of you
* poningru is Eldo
<poningru> crap
<elkbuntu> heh
<poningru> apperantly the sobby mishap took the records of contribution with it
<poningru> I know ompaul was on there at one time
<poningru> so just add it
<elkbuntu> yeah
<Burgundavia> Paul O'Malley
<Burgundavia> ?
<elkbuntu> yep
<Burgundavia> shoudl I add a note about us needing help on the edgy section?
<elkbuntu> dont we usually have assistance with that.. oh add scott too
<Burgundavia> umm?
<elkbuntu> for giving us the stories ;)
<elkbuntu> and to tie in with the top part ;)
<elkbuntu> look at the info page for other people too... MichaelVogt, Marius Popa Adrian
<elkbuntu> the core is Alexandre too, according to the wiki :)
<Burgundavia> did those people help us write it?
<elkbuntu> Mariuz 	Howto make Ubuntu Dapper Look Like OSX - Ultimate makeover tutorial
<elkbuntu> MichaelVogt 	auto-mark stuff in apt/synaptic mentioned
<Burgundavia> ah
<elkbuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue15?action=info <-- useful :)
<Burgundavia> yes
<elkbuntu> :)
<Burgundavia> ok, chck again
<elkbuntu> put the image on a new line
<elkbuntu> the big image, i mean
<Burgundavia> do it
<poningru> err we have nothing for Infamous bugs
<elkbuntu> thats a good thing, poningru :)
<Burgundavia> then kill it
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> elkbuntu: are you logged in?
<elkbuntu> yep
<poningru> k
<elkbuntu> eep.. that osx tute has the link in the wrong spot. going back in
<Burgundavia> that os x thingy irks me
<elkbuntu> we can take it out if you want
<elkbuntu> it does smell of a self-pimping
<Burgundavia> kill it
<elkbuntu> killing mariaz from the credits too then
<Burgundavia> I like how our "short" week is still longer than Gentoo and Debian's normal week
<poningru> hehe
<elkbuntu> hehe
<poningru> we are the 'cooler' distro
<elkbuntu> indeed. much cooler :)
<poningru> one of these days I am putting up an ubuntu qdb
<Madpilot> qdb?
<poningru> a friend is doing the same for mofo
<elkbuntu> there is something like that around, i've been told
<poningru> quotes database
<poningru> there is?
<elkbuntu> i've got no memory of where though
<poningru> http://quotes.burntelectrons.org/
<poningru> thats the mofo
<Madpilot> there was, at one point. I think Seveas was running it
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, cool so it wasnt some dream
<poningru> whats seveas' website?
<Burgundavia> canonical has one on their internal wiki
<poningru> they do?
<poningru> for what?
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, thats little use to us though
<poningru> err who rather
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> and plus putting it on a wiki does no good
<elkbuntu> ok Burgundavia if you're satisfied now, send it forth :)
<Burgundavia> yep
<poningru> elkbuntu: /me assumes you are melissa draper
<poningru> ?
<elkbuntu> yep
<poningru> cool
<elkbuntu> im surprised there's someone who doesnt know that yet :|
<poningru> :(
<poningru> I should have known that
<poningru> sorry I am bad with names
<poningru> for whatever reason that doesnt seem to apply to irc names
<elkbuntu> hehe, dont worry
<poningru> like all my ffc friends
<poningru> I know by irc nicks
<Burgundavia> hmm
<poningru> even when we meet its not john its nile etc.
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: can I forward an email to you to take a look at?
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, sure. How was the flight, btw?
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: good. United has a channel for listening to the radio
<Burgundavia> so I coudl here the tower chatter
<Madpilot> coolness
<Burgundavia> it even made sense
<elkbuntu> poningru, heh, a friend.. a bsd user actually, who i've known for over a year.. accidentally introduced me to his brother face-to-face a few months back as 'elks'
<poningru> tower?
<poningru> lol
<elkbuntu> poningru, airplane + tower ==
<Madpilot> Air Traffic Control tower
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: sent. do you see =3D= ?
<elkbuntu> oh youre no fun, i wanted to see him gues
<Burgundavia> or just ==
<poningru> ah gotcha
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, do I see what where?
<Burgundavia> the UWN 15 email i just forwarded to you
<poningru> elkbuntu: :P
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, I got it, looks good. What exactly am I looking for?
<Burgundavia> the == Blah == looking like =3D= blah =3D=
<Madpilot> no, they look fine. == General Community News ==
<Burgundavia> good
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, what email client?
<Burgundavia> the mailman interface
<elkbuntu> oh
<poningru> elkbuntu: the worst is when I refer to third parties with their irc nicks, and its a bad nick
<elkbuntu> lol
<poningru> a friends name is Grey Hodge in rl but his nick is jesusx
<elkbuntu> heh
<poningru> and people glare at me sometimes when I say his name
<poningru> err nick
<Burgundavia> sent
<Burgundavia> YAY!
<Burgundavia> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news/2006-September/000055.html
<elkbuntu> yay!
<elkbuntu> whats keybuks waking hours? i wanna see the reaction, lol
<Burgundavia> I am busy most of the this week
<poningru> hooray
<Burgundavia> keybuk is UK
<poningru> keybuk?
<elkbuntu> scott james remnant
<Burgundavia> Keybuk == scott
<poningru> ah
<elkbuntu> busy day tomorrow, Burgundavia?
<elkbuntu> or, today if it's past midnight wherever you've ended up
<poningru> elkbuntu: ooh awesome quote mind if I use it?
<elkbuntu> huh?
<poningru> 'My dream is not to have every computer in the world running Ubuntu, although it would be nice. Rather, I dream of the day that everyone knows that they have a choice.'
<elkbuntu> :)
<elkbuntu> sure
<elkbuntu> 100% original too :)
<poningru> awesome
<elkbuntu> 100% honest to boot
* poningru is gonna change the 'ubuntu' to Free operating system
<elkbuntu> feel free :)
<poningru> yep same here
<elkbuntu> gah! i just found a grey hair! im going grey! :(
<poningru> aww
* poningru hugs elkbuntu 
<elkbuntu> hehe, my grandad got grey hair at the age of 9, so 24 is fairly late for our family :)
<poningru> meh it gives you more character
<poningru> granted I have no idea what you look like but still ;)
<elkbuntu> go to my launchpad page
<elkbuntu> i hackergotchified myself this week
<elkbuntu> err. last week
<poningru> hehe a friend of mine from church already has grey hair on half his head
<poningru> and only 22
<poningru> ah ic
<poningru> red hair?
<Burgundavia> bugger laptop
<elkbuntu> me, no, not red hair.. i put mahogany dye through it occasionally it to keep it from being a greyish brown though
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, have you had any of these sticker requests... envelope, with letter asking for more than a single strip.. but with no self-addressed stamped envelope
<Burgundavia> nope
<Burgundavia> Canadians are more polite than you aussies
* elkbuntu scrunches up the letter and throws it at Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> how many have you gotten?
<elkbuntu> envelopes.. um.. approaching 50
<elkbuntu> i think..
<Burgundavia> I am about 25 to 30
<poningru> grey hair?
<poningru> :p
<Burgundavia> gotten any double or triple in one envelope?
<elkbuntu> 43
<elkbuntu> one double
<elkbuntu> several just asking for a few extra strips
<poningru> yarr
<poningru> gaah
<poningru> ok who the crap do I talk to about moinmoin installation fix
<poningru> the stupid thing doesnt take me back to the page I logged in from
<poningru> I mean is it so hard to go back to the refer page after login??
<poningru> grr
* poningru grumbles somewhere
<Madpilot> poningru, you on the Ubuntu wikis?
<poningru> arr?
<poningru> Poningru2
<poningru> but I dont have a page
<Madpilot> create one for yourself -- wiki.ubuntu.com/Poningru2
<poningru> err not sure what to put on there
<klepas> poningru: mine's boring too
<klepas> but it's worth it :)
<poningru> heh sure why not
<poningru> *grumble*
<poningru> frack this... I am working on the college page for now...
<poningru> will come back to this
<klepas> sure :)
<poningru> klepas: what do you mean worth it?
<klepas> i've found it useful
<klepas> people look at my page and then shoot me an email about something
<poningru> nice
<poningru> hmm
<Burgundavia> poningru: can you finish the release checklist for UWN?
<poningru> arr?
<poningru> oh
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, did you see the -devel reaction?
<poningru> k
<poningru> arr?
<poningru> elkbuntu: I dont see it
<Madpilot> poningru, on your usepage, put some contact info, and brag about what you do for Ubuntu ;)
<poningru> hehe yeah
<poningru> elkbuntu: whats the title?
<elkbuntu> poningru, not the list.. in the channel
<poningru> oh
<poningru> hehe
<elkbuntu> btw, welcome back jenda :)
<jenda> thx  elkbuntu  How have you been?
<elkbuntu> busy
<poningru> jenda: yo
<jenda> aaii, poningru
<Madpilot> poningru, when is "October 1th"?
<poningru> rofl
<poningru> xd
<poningru> XD
<Madpilot> just wondering
<poningru> you changed it right?
<Madpilot> no, I wanted to use it to give you a hard time ;)
<Madpilot> poningru, note that your userpage has to exactly match your username if you want it to autolink - so wuc/Poningru2, not wuc/Poningru
<poningru> yeah I am just gonna redirect
<poningru> its teh lame
<poningru> I wished I could rename
<Madpilot> Oct 1th fixed
<poningru> thanks :)
<poningru> :p
* poningru wonders why nixternal likes sooo much wiki emails
<nixternal> many reasons
<nixternal> i get to watch for attacks this way, plus, i can learn new stuff by reading the changes
<poningru> nice
<nixternal> plus i get all desktop bugs, laptop bugs, doc bugs, and kde bugs
<nixternal> there are some sick individuals who get every bug...i can't do that
<poningru> jeez
<poningru> too many gavins around here
<poningru> Burgundavia: can you check now?
<poningru> for the release
<poningru> I dont know about the wording
<poningru> elkbuntu: help?
<elkbuntu> hmm?
<elkbuntu> help what?
<poningru> /UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<poningru> the first para
<poningru> elkbuntu: ^^
<elkbuntu> sorry, got pulled 3 ways at the same time
<elkbuntu> poningru, which first paragraph are you talking about?
* poningru pulls elkbuntu in one more direction ;)
<elkbuntu> hi matthewrevell :)
<poningru> the one that describes the connecting to gobby stuff
<poningru> wording on that is a bit weird
<poningru> matthewrevell: !!!
<poningru> need to talk to you about /PressTeam
<elkbuntu> heh, whats the point of the password if it's listed alongside the ip and port?
<poningru> elkbuntu: heh
<poningru> e
<poningru> its an 'open password'
<elkbuntu> regardless, what is the point of having it at all?
<poningru> so random script cant just hax it
<poningru> they have to go look for it
<poningru> if an exploit for sobby comes up
<poningru> atleast thats another wall they have to knock down
<poningru> granted very weak
<matthewrevell> hi :)
<poningru> matthewrevell: wb
* poningru wonders if tonyyarusso is ok
<tonyyarusso> Who what now?
<poningru> :P
<tonyyarusso> Yikes.  Seems my connection's on the fritz eh?
<poningru> indeed
<poningru> woah deja vu
<tonyyarusso> Our router is currently sitting in a cardboard box in the hall with the wires all duct-taped to the wall and was set up by my non-techie housemates, so who knows what the deal is with it.  That's on my list of things to fix if I can.
<poningru> rofl
<poningru> take a pic and send it to ... somewhere
<tonyyarusso> I should.  If one of them has a camera maybe I will.
<jenda> Hello matthewrevell :)
<jenda> I can't Gobby :( It tells me there is a protocol version mismatch. Any ideas there? Who is the host, BTW?
<elkbuntu> poningru, is and it needs the edgy version
<jenda> darn
<jenda> is it backported?
<elkbuntu> nope.. just find it at packages.u.c and steal it :
<poningru> crap this sucks
<jenda> BTW - I think that's a very bad idea. It requires quite a bit of effort from potential contributors.
<elkbuntu> i dont think it's backported anyway
<elkbuntu> can the new gobbies connect to old gobbies?
<poningru> dont think so
<poningru> jenda: can you create new session?
<poningru> and we can try to connect
<jenda> poningru: will do... need to set up port forward first.
<jenda> How long will it be expected to be up?
<poningru> just couple of mins when we try to connect
<poningru> if it does connect I will install sobby .3
<jenda> what's sobby? :)
<poningru> a server implementation
<poningru> cli no gui needed
<elkbuntu> ooh, i could set that up on my little server here
<jenda> Do you want me to use the edgy or the dapper version, poningru?
<elkbuntu> dapper
<poningru> well dapper
<poningru> since we want to test
<jenda> k
<jenda> a few more seconds... ;)
<jenda> ready
<jenda> 195.47.80.185
<jenda> port 6522
<elkbuntu> mismatch from my end
<jenda> darn... I can't connect myself :(
<elkbuntu> jenda, edgy to dapper?
<poningru> nope
* poningru too mismatch
<jenda> no, dapper, dapper
<elkbuntu> o.O
<poningru> jenda: what do you mean you cant connect yourself?
<jenda> hehe )
<elkbuntu>  beta software :
<poningru> hehe
<jenda> I set it up on my other PC, so I'm trying out here...
<poningru> ah gotcha
<poningru> make sure you go the local ip
<poningru> not the router
<jenda> I can't connect via the public IP, so I'm trying the local
<jenda> but since _that_ ain't working...
<poningru> elkbuntu: actually I was looking at the protocol change
<poningru> and from .3 to .4 is a huge protocol change
<poningru> as in features added
<poningru> and so I guess I understand the incompatibility
<jenda> elkbuntu: gotcha
<jenda> so... elkbuntu can connect from her dapper machine to my kubuntu dapper machine... but I can't?
<elkbuntu> :)
<elkbuntu> as i said before
<elkbuntu> anyway, afk
<jenda> later, elkbuntu.
<jenda> poningru: what gobby version is you has?
<poningru> .4
<poningru> edgy
<jenda> doe
<jenda> *done
<poningru> jenda: sorry?
<jenda> installed .4 :)
<poningru> :)
<jenda> OK, cool. Works like a charm. I love gobby.
<poningru> just making sure it works :)
* elkbuntu blinks
* tonyyarusso blinks a bunch and tries to stay awake
<elkbuntu> what's with the yoyo
<elkbuntu> ?
<tonyyarusso> yoyo?
<elkbuntu> yoyo effect.. from one opposite to the other.. in out in out in out
<tonyyarusso> Oh, that's my joyfully screwy wireless connection atm.
<elkbuntu> aww /me comforts
<tonyyarusso> I just moved in here a few weeks ago and that's still on my list of things to fix.
<tonyyarusso> Our router is sitting in a cardboard box in the hall in a pile with a bunch of other stuff, with the wires too it being trailed across the floor, up the wall, and around to the next floor stuck on with tape.
<tonyyarusso> It's pretty sad.
<tonyyarusso> And it's unsecured, so who knows what's using it.
<jenda> poningru: would you happen to know when the next release is due?
<elkbuntu> UWN release?
<elkbuntu> ^-- jenda
<jenda> yep
<elkbuntu> one week from now minus about 8 hours
* jenda has gotta be blind...
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:elkbuntu] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam | UWN #15 is out | Help us write UWN 16 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue15 | Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:elkbuntu] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam | UWN #15 is out | Help us write UWN 16 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue16 | Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<ma1> hi
<jenda> hello ma1
<poningru> yo
<ma1> not very busy this tome of day
<ma1> s/tome/time
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-09-26
<elkbuntu> hi matthewrevell :)
<matthewrevell> hi!
<jenda> yay - I'm finally a student of the Charles University.
<jenda> Hello matthewrevell, elkbuntu
<matthewrevell> That's Karolv University to you, mate
<matthewrevell> sorry, karlov
<matthewrevell> :)
<matthewrevell> nice one, congrats jenda
<jenda> Karlova :)
<jenda> thx
<matthewrevell> oh
<matthewrevell> :)
<jenda> You can't imagine how much more trouble I had with getting subscribed that with the actual exams :)
<elkbuntu> can either of you remember 'the best person' to talk to regarding shipit issues?
<matthewrevell> What sort of issue is it?
<matthewrevell> I'd say mail Jono Bacon, but he's on hol.
<elkbuntu> shipment cancelled due to possible misunderstanding regarding circumstances relating to distribution
<matthewrevell> oh, erm
<elkbuntu> i'd have talked to jono already except for that fact, yeah
<jenda> marilize coetzee
<matthewrevell> Marilize Coeteze is, I believe, the ShipIt person
<elkbuntu> ok, thanks
<jenda> I gotta run - go get my box fixed.
<elkbuntu> cya jenda
<jenda> lator
<elkbuntu> only one m left...
* Kamping_Kaiser +kb's the m
<poningru> heh
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-09-27
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: you up?
<poningru> yarr me mateys
<Madpilot> hi Burgundavia
* poningru goes off to sleep
<Burgundavia> hey poningru, Madpilot: fancy a job?
<Madpilot> paid? ;)
<Burgundavia> no
<Madpilot> well, OK. What's it involve?
<Burgundavia> finishing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Beta
<Madpilot> what needs doing?
<Burgundavia> make certain it includes everything new in Edgy since Dapper
<Burgundavia> you can use the existing Knot pages to build it
<Burgundavia> needs to be done by 28th
<Madpilot> hmm, I've no idea what that would include, to be honest
<Burgundavia> look at the previous Knot pages
<Burgundavia> copy the content over
<Burgundavia> clean it up
<Burgundavia> not hard
* Burgundavia grumbles about other people not doing anything
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, *everything* from the Knot2/Knot3 pages? They're fairly long pages in their own right...
<Burgundavia> just the big stuff
<Burgundavia> use discretion
<Burgundavia> tell people about why the want edgy
<Madpilot> Tomboy! Tomboy! Tomboy! ;)
<Burgundavia> yep
<Madpilot> hey, it helps keep all those stupid little scraps of paper from lurking under my keyboard...
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, i am now, are you still?
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: sort of
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: can you help Madpilot with the Beta page?
<elkbuntu> sure
<Burgundavia> thanks
<elkbuntu> can i ask you something about the stickers from sys76?
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, go nuts, I've barely touched it
<Burgundavia> sure
<elkbuntu> have you actually received the stickers or has the shipping company drag toes with you too?
<elkbuntu> http://www.dhl.com.au/publish/au/en/eshipping/track.high.html?pageToInclude=RESULTS&AWB=8915500764&type=fasttrack
<Burgundavia> they arrived, but I wasn't able to pay them the $30
<elkbuntu> o.O
<elkbuntu> they wanted you to pay?!
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, so where are the stickers now? Heading back to System76?
<Burgundavia> you realize that I am sitting less than 200 miles from sys76?
<Burgundavia> they are in Denver
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: no, waiting at DHL until I get back
<Madpilot> hmm... didn't you fly into Denver?
<Burgundavia> yes, but I am spending no time
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: have you contacted DHL and provided them the details they need?
<Madpilot> arrange for someone from s76 to meet you at the airport
<elkbuntu> the address thing only just showed up now
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, btw, did you knwo about this?: http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20060918
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: yes, i saw it
<elkbuntu> i didnt until last night... its been the primary link-based traffic source for the surveys
<Burgundavia> cool
<Burgundavia> I don't think it made last weeks UWN
<Burgundavia> please add it
<elkbuntu> k
<Burgundavia> "As Debian [3] experiments
<Burgundavia> with funding, the author of DWN is going to experiment with spending
<Burgundavia> less time on Debian. Please understand that due to this there may be
<Burgundavia> no future issues of DWN in the current form or that they will only be
<Burgundavia> released less frequently.
<Burgundavia> "
<elkbuntu> :|
<elkbuntu> wow
<Burgundavia> "Debian is experimenting while Dunc-Tank is officially outside of
<Burgundavia> Debian. So it already failed to be seen as a separate entity."
<Burgundavia> little bit of editorizing there
<elkbuntu> heh
<elkbuntu> sounds like the claws are out anyway
<Madpilot> editorializing is good
<Madpilot> or at least, amusing
<elkbuntu> did anyone see any response from keybuk about this week's UWN?
<klepas> good evening
<klepas> or morning/afternoon as the case might be for everyone else :)
<elkbuntu> :)
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, random flying video - Boeing test footage, looks like, too bad about the soundtrack someone added... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljOxo0s33sI&mode=related&search=
<klepas> sound track is from the group Enigma
<Madpilot> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMPL8lcTq40&mode=related&search=   <-- much better music for airplane videos ;)
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, lol. 'can i play with madness' would also rock, but for different reasons :)
<Madpilot> heh
<Madpilot> need to shut down, or I'll stay on YouTube watching airplane vids all night
<Madpilot> later, all
<elkbuntu> lol
<poningru> Burgundavia: when is beta coming out?
<poningru> 28th?
<elkbuntu> yes, allegedly
<poningru> sweet working on beta notes
* poningru woke up extra early today
<poningru> how are ya elkbuntu?
<elkbuntu> cool. im good thanks, you?
<poningru> meh couple of exams coming up... so kinda jittery
<elkbuntu> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> poningru, i feel for you mate
<poningru> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> perhaps :| is more apropriate though ;)
<poningru> yeah ff rc1 was just released and our qa server went kablooie shortly afterward so that didnt help either
<Kamping_Kaiser> ff2?
<poningru> poor zach
<poningru> yeah
* Kamping_Kaiser wondesr if it still crashes on 50% of the sites on the interweb
<poningru> woah
<poningru> uh... thats not normal at all
<poningru> which sites?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S
<poningru> granted I am not using ubuntu one
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont remember - i'd have to go and try and crash it. iirc there was some really werid ones like novell.com
<Kamping_Kaiser> places i needed to visit ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> BOOM!
<poningru> oh hehe ... there is a particular site inside novell that takes the longest time to load... dont know if thats what you are talking about
<Kamping_Kaiser> novell.com still works
<poningru> but no crash though
<Kamping_Kaiser> this is a good old fashioned 'omg wherse my browser gone' crash
<poningru> ah thats weird
<poningru> yeah please do tell me the sites
<Kamping_Kaiser> poningru, i cant remember off the top of  my head, they were just stragnly obvios (like novell)
* Kamping_Kaiser rm -r's .firefox
<poningru> .firefox? wtf
<poningru> .mozilla
<Kamping_Kaiser> fine then
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was still closing ff. i hadnt got that far :P
<poningru> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, cute. its my .mozilla dir.
* Kamping_Kaiser hopes he can bring his bookmarks over :S
<poningru> hmm how old is your .mozilla?
<poningru> like .8.x old?
<poningru> cause thats the only way it should be crashing like that
<Kamping_Kaiser> um.
<poningru> if its 1.0.x or later it shouldnt crash like that
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure if its a dapper or breezy upgraded, but defintely nothing before that
<poningru> unless you have like crazy extensions
<Kamping_Kaiser> i think it was dapper
<poningru> what extensions?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i had 2 or 3 extentions, disabled
<Kamping_Kaiser> um.
* Kamping_Kaiser tries to remember
<poningru> it should be under your extensions folder
<Kamping_Kaiser> en_gb lang pack and addblock spring to mind
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'll check then
<Kamping_Kaiser> ~/.mozilla/plugins?
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> oh no
<poningru> extensions
<poningru> in the profiles folder
<poningru> .mozilla/firefox/xxxxxxxxx.default/extensions
<poningru> Kamping_Kaiser: hmm yeah the lang pack is the only thing I can think of...
<Kamping_Kaiser> poningru, i had web developer, adblock and the lang pack
<Kamping_Kaiser> looks like the lang pack was 'properly' installed, not done by me
<poningru> hmm oh that must have been a locale build then
<poningru> nm
<poningru> weird... no clue why it would do that
<Kamping_Kaiser> i say properly, because its got stuff in /blah/lib/blah
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<poningru> try this removing the userpref.js
<poningru> store that somewhere else
<poningru> you didnt actually rm -r your profile right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> moved it aside :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ./firefox/9qwe2p9h.default/prefs.js <-? that one
<poningru> err yeah
<poningru> make sure you do this when ff is closed
<Kamping_Kaiser> that time novell loaded
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh
<Kamping_Kaiser> that might not be using my profile though. *checks*
<Kamping_Kaiser> my profile crashes it with "The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.", a clean .mozilla is happy
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders... flash... *maybe*....
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> well yeah that is most likely it
<poningru> flash is the culprit for almost all ff crashes on linux
<Kamping_Kaiser> wonder how its on in the first place :( i hate the stuff with a pasion
<poningru> hehe yeah me too
<Kamping_Kaiser> moving prefs.js aside is irrevent. wonder if i should bother trying to debug this
<poningru> naah remove flash
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont think its installed :(
<poningru> oh
<Kamping_Kaiser> dpkg --get-selections |grep flash comes clean - anything else i can search for? :|
<poningru> hold on
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<poningru> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<poningru> whats in there?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 12 lines - pastebin?
<poningru> sure
* Kamping_Kaiser giggles at using pastebin with a crashy browser
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://pastebin.ca/184000
<Kamping_Kaiser> nice round number :)
<poningru> ooh nice
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<poningru> pastebin.mozilla.org ftw
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i can remember the .ca one :)
<poningru> Kamping_Kaiser: hmm yeah no flash
<poningru> check the profiles plugins folder
<poningru> .mozilla/firefox/9qwe2p9h.default/plugins
<Kamping_Kaiser> extentions, or plugins? i have an extentions, no plugins
<poningru> hmm
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah. .mozila/plugins
<Kamping_Kaiser> ls ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<Kamping_Kaiser> total 2.1M
<Kamping_Kaiser> -rwx-----x 1 kgoetz kgoetz  856 2004-05-20 14:34 flashplayer.xpt
<Kamping_Kaiser> -rwx-----x 1 kgoetz kgoetz 2.0M 2004-05-20 14:34 libflashplayer.so
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<poningru> ah there it is
<Kamping_Kaiser> evil evil!
<poningru> delete away my friend
<poningru> weird
* Kamping_Kaiser casts holy water over his firefox install
<poningru> hmm that placement of the plugins folder is weird
<Kamping_Kaiser> HA! HA! HA! that worked!
<poningru> always flash
* poningru shakes fist at flash
* Kamping_Kaiser shakes fist at flash
<Kamping_Kaiser> to think, i was so sure i had eradicated it from my comp :|
<poningru> find / -name 'flash'
<poningru> if I am doing that correctly
<Kamping_Kaiser> close enough :)
<Kamping_Kaiser>  find / -name *flash* 2>/dev/null |wc -l :)
<poningru> meh warning signs are meh
<poningru> throw in a sudo for the warning signs... though not sure how sensible it is to run find under super user
<Kamping_Kaiser> locate would be anotehr option
<Kamping_Kaiser> looks fairly flash free :) yay.
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks mate :)
<poningru> np
<elkbuntu> poningru, how you going on the beta page?
* poningru logs out
<poningru> I was just doing spell check
<poningru> sorry
<Warbo> Hi, anyone around?
<elkbuntu> maybe :)
<Warbo> cool, a reply
<Warbo> I was just wondering if anyone had looked on the Ideas wiki page recently...
<elkbuntu> uwn ideas?
<Warbo> wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Ideas I think, I added one
<Warbo> and joined the mailing list, but I've never been on one before...
<elkbuntu> ah, right
<elkbuntu> well.. it's quiet time all round atm
<Warbo> seems that way
<Warbo>  #ubuntu only has 900+ people in it :)
<elkbuntu> i did see your mail, but i hadnt gotten around to replying
<elkbuntu> heh 850+ of which are idle :)
<Warbo> ah. I have been checking archives and stuff and it isn't in there, so I was wondering if I had the right way of doing it
<elkbuntu> yeah. grassroots advocacy and viral marketing are areas where we should be focussing
<elkbuntu> im not sure how much you knwo about what we've done, but i'll use ubuntucounter.org (my idea) and ubuntuvideo.com (johnlittle's idea) are some of the really cool things we've managed lately
<Warbo> I just thought it was something that could be done right away, rather than the many high cost ideas I've seen floating around, but I can't really do it myself unless the few bits of infrastructure are in place
<Warbo> I have a video on ubuntuvideo.com :)
<elkbuntu> so do i :)
<Warbo> I was going to make more, but my microphone port is screwed up
<elkbuntu> bugger
<Warbo> I might disconnect the front panel ports next time I need to reboot
<elkbuntu> anyway, grass roots and viral stuff is the a really good way to get the word out these days
<Warbo> I got even more enthusiasm today after attending my first "Basic Java and Problem Solving" computer lab session, since all it involved was making sure Java was installed and getting jEdit, but the PDF instruction file crashed Windows three times
<elkbuntu> rofl
<Warbo> and I have never used a CLI in XP before, and kept typing "ls"
<Warbo> but that is a matter of preference :)
<elkbuntu> hehe
<jenda> I like Warbo's idea. I think it's been around before. The thing is one is never sure how it will work.
<jenda> I guess it's _possible_ to try with a few CDs first.
<jenda> bbl
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-09-28
<nixternal> hey...where are the "Marketing Team Goals" listed?
<nixternal> whats up johnlittle_mobil!
<johnlittle_mobil> Working from the cafe
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> im in class right now...we are going over "Marketing Failures" in todays world
<nixternal> we did all the dot com crap last week...
<johnlittle_mobil> I do some of that analysis for my clients
<johnlittle_mobil> better than working :)
<nixternal> right now we are talking about linux
<johnlittle_mobil> hah
<nixternal> opensource, and how it is a failure, and why it will never be
<johnlittle_mobil> You must have raised it. Marketing ppl dont think about linux often
<nixternal> we have some lady from the FSB and the LISP crap here
<nixternal> this is a lady from the opensource community
<johnlittle_mobil> Ah
<nixternal> she is with the Free Software Foundation
<nixternal> she is way to damn smart for me
<nixternal> this is all based in the US of course..as she just asked, you have 10 seconds to name me a commercial on Linux or OSS that you have seen
<johnlittle_mobil> the IBM series
<nixternal> IBM is the only ones I remember with Red Hat
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> ya
<johnlittle_mobil> very well known
<nixternal> and over with as well
<johnlittle_mobil> Hmm well millions of installs with no centralized marketing effort isn't so much of a failure imo
<nixternal> but it isn't main stream
<nixternal> and those installs aren't here in the US
<nixternal> she is hitting all of that..there is no accurate number of installations
<johnlittle_mobil> Sure there are millions here..mainly server installs but I dont think the desktop is the only measure of success
<johnlittle_mobil> oh and devices..bazillions
<nixternal> ya, server installs, but still that only accounts for about 30% of the servers in the US, which they say more than 20% is Red Hat..that is interesting
<johnlittle_mobil> I just think the premise is flawed
<nixternal> woohoo she is talking about Ubuntu
<nixternal> these people in htis class are like, wth is she talking about
<johnlittle_mobil> If she believes the ubuntu project is failure because she hasnt seen a superbowl ad...well youre in the wrong class
<nixternal> she is talking highly of us now ;)
<johnlittle_mobil> companies would kill for ubuntus wom
<nixternal> not bad
<nixternal> she is a fan of it and it is her desktop, she says RMS isn't fond, but truthfully i could care less about that idiot
<johnlittle_mobil> Theres a need for an RMS..but just one please :)
<nixternal> ya, RMS Titanic
<johnlittle_mobil> lol
<nixternal> RMS is an idiot
<nixternal> his antics in the UN kill any opportunities the open source world has
<nixternal> he screwed up big time..when the army rebuilt their network, they looked at Linux, and the community sent RMS to do the sale...well low and behold, the army uses microsoft and apple now
<nixternal> he was good 10 years ago..the but the direction is different then "take over the world" agenda
<nixternal> the but the, i have no idea
<johnlittle_mobil> He isn't the guy that will take linux places. His ideas are important. But some like mark, more pragmatic, is going to get the jobdone
<nixternal> his direction rather ;)
<johnlittle_mobil> someone
<nixternal> good to know that novell is hurting really bad right now...the bad thing is they could possibly take suse with them in the damage they are doing
<johnlittle_mobil> Yeah its unfortunate. I like suse. I'm not sure if we can grab that market either. I'm afraid Redhat will absorb it
<nixternal> ya, she is talking about that now...i knew it was a matter of time, and the reason i stopped working with the suse project years ago
<nixternal> it isn't the first time novell messed up..and truthfully this isn't the worst, but it is giving bud publicity to the linux community right now, because it is the only "Linux" thing you see/hear on tv
<nixternal> a 3.5mil dollar default ain't squat, but this time Microsoft isn't bailing them out
<nixternal> 350mil rather ;)
<johnlittle_mobil> I still think the US will only change significantly once we are a microsot island in a linux world..thats happening
<johnlittle_mobil> we will continue to lag
<johnlittle_mobil> novell might be delisted too
<nixternal> there really needs to be an OSS Marketing Agency
<nixternal> Novell got delisted i thought, or did they just get notified of it?
<johnlittle_mobil> that could be done but its a foundation type effort..
<johnlittle_mobil> they got notified
<nixternal> ahh
<johnlittle_mobil> most companies avoid it but its never good.
<nixternal> the FSF is the current foundation, but their retoric isn't correct
<johnlittle_mobil> Although i bought tons of cray at under 2 bucks when they got the notice...and went to 12 shortly after :)
<nixternal> wow, it was a $600m default
<nixternal> heh
<johnlittle_mobil> Thats tough
<nixternal> i did the same with Sun
<nixternal> i wish i would have done it with kmart though
<johnlittle_mobil> I have been accumulating sun for a while
<nixternal> if they would get above 5 i would love it
<johnlittle_mobil> they were last week
<nixternal> that would triple the price of 10k shares
<nixternal> heh
<johnlittle_mobil> I like sun longterm
<nixternal> i have had them for years
<johnlittle_mobil> yeah but its only in the last 2 that they pulled their heads out
<nixternal> they are at 5 even right now
<johnlittle_mobil> yeah they are bouncing around in the low to mid 5s
<nixternal> http://today.reuters.com/news/articleinvesting.aspx?view=PR&symbol=SUNW&storyID=263310+27-Sep-2006+PRN&type=qcna
<nixternal> thats cool right there
<johnlittle_mobil> any idea how i get my member cloak and stuff?
<nixternal> i had to go through lilo
<nixternal> talk to seveas
<nixternal> but i think that stuff is on hold currently, although im not 100% sure
<johnlittle_mobil> elk got hers setup
<nixternal> whoa..in the United States, there are 4 Business Plans w/ Marketing Bi-Laws listed for Linux companies
<Bassetts> did someone want me?
<elkbuntu> johnlittle_mobil, i tried asking.. didnt get any response
<nixternal> Red Hat, Novell, Caldera, and VA
<johnlittle_mobil> ah thanks elk
<johnlittle_mobil> is your radio interview online yet?
<elkbuntu> johnlittle_mobil, try asking nalioth if seveas gave te go-ahead for you to get a cloak yet
<nixternal> does nalioth have the cloaking powah now?
<elkbuntu> he is staff
<johnlittle_mobil> Ive been out of lately. I'm int he planning stages of a new marketing company.
<johnlittle_mobil> elkbuntu ive been offline a lot. is your podcast up yet?
<nixternal> ya, but not all staff has cloak priviledges, especially the "ubuntu" ones..but that could h ave all changed recently
<elkbuntu> johnlittle_mobil, dont think so
* nixternal works with nalioth, lemme see if he is around
<johnlittle_mobil> elkbuntu You recorded it though right?
<elkbuntu> johnlittle_mobil, no
<johnlittle_mobil> Oh :)
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> elkbuntu: i am trying to get you cloak and they are like, she already has one
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> johnlittle_mobil: you don't have one yet right?
<elkbuntu> nixternal, lol
<nixternal> im a moron
<elkbuntu> nixternal, nope, just a confused fool: P
<nixternal> no, im retarded for real ;)
<elkbuntu> heh
* poningru hugs nixternal 
<poningru> naah
<poningru> so can someone fix all the screenshots?
<poningru> they do not have the shadow thing
<nixternal> you just grab my butt?
<nixternal> haha
<poningru> ...
<nixternal> a night at the roxberry owns
<poningru> ?
<poningru> oh
<poningru> rofl
<nixternal> you seen that movie?
<nixternal> haha
<poningru> bwhahahaha
<nixternal> where he keeps asking the one guy...he is like, im 100 miles away, i could have i grabbed your ass
<nixternal> lol
<poningru> Burgundavia: dude is that possible?
<johnlittle_mobil> nixternal nope
<poningru> to have the screenshots fixed?
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu did mine
<elkbuntu> screenshots for what?
<Burgundavia> the Beta page
<elkbuntu> i only did the translation shots for you
<poningru> well we need to have shadows behind them
<nixternal> has there been a lot of Ubuntu changes in the past week?
<poningru> the screenshots otherwise are good
<poningru> I have no clue how to do it
<nixternal> i know for Kubuntu, only differences are some minor artwork
<poningru> grr
<nixternal> kde-guidance
<nixternal> oem-config is broke for all of us though, which stinks, as nobody has yet to document it
<elkbuntu> poningru, my email is melissa@meldraweb.com, send em to me and i'll work on them when i can
<poningru> elkbuntu: can you do them?
<poningru> ok
<poningru> will links be ok?
<elkbuntu> sure, direct to the images. be as explicit as possible as i have woken up unwell :(
<poningru> :(
* poningru hugs elkbuntu 
<poningru> oh yeah, yep
<elkbuntu> dont come too close, you'll get sick too :(
<poningru> meh its all good
* poningru would rather get sick than let someone go ... comfortless? ;)
<poningru> woo making up words
<elkbuntu> aww
<poningru> grr 2.8 evolution doesnt have whats new on their website
<nixternal> evolution is horrid...i remember when that first came out years ago..i thought it was going to become awesome...i just started using it with my Edubuntu install
<poningru> thunderbird ftw
<nixternal> Kontact is by far the best the Linux world has for PIM/Mail/Cal all in one
<poningru> :p
<nixternal> simian, that was the name of the original setup that evolution was spawned from correct?
<nixternal> they had a monkey for a logo if i remember correctly
<poningru> Burgundavia: by the time beta is out ff 2.0 rc1 will make it to the repos right?
<Burgundavia> no
<Burgundavia> but it is coming
<poningru> :(
<nixternal> beta is out in 24 hours, when is the new ff out?
<poningru> nixternal: yesterday
<poningru> err as in official
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> ya, beta freeze has been in effect, except for security and high rated bugs
<poningru> ah...
<poningru> when does it go back down?
<poningru> the freeze I mean
<poningru> our ff has phishing protection stuff right?
<poningru> can someone verify http://en-us.www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/2.0/releasenotes/
<poningru> that stuff is in our ff?
<nixternal> ll
<nixternal> ..
<poningru> ll?
<nixternal> ok..i meant .. to see if i was still alive
<nixternal> ;)
<Flannel> poningru: 1.99+2.0b2+dfsg-1ubuntu2 is edgy FF, so, at least beta2, I have no idea what dfsg means, but new upstream version was from -1ubuntu1 then ubuntu2 had a bugfix
<Flannel> that was Sept 13, 2006 by the way.  the upstream release, so at the very least you can check to see if RC1 was released by then
<Flannel> to rule out that RC1 is in edgy ;)
<poningru> right but can you run through the features to see if its all there
<poningru> please?
<elkbuntu> title of firefox on my edgy machine still says beta2
<elkbuntu> as does 'about'
<poningru> just need to know if the features are all there though
<elkbuntu> not a clue.. all i've noticed is the diff theme/icons and the session management
<Flannel> what's the internal version number for the one in edgy?
* Flannel hates trying to find anything on mozilla.org, for the record.
<poningru> Flannel: why?
<poningru> Flannel: there is a search right there
<poningru> what are you trying to look for?
<Flannel> because it's impossible to find ANYTHING youre looking for that hasn't traveled through the PR machine
<poningru> not true
<Flannel> Ok, give me a REAL changelog
<poningru> for that you gotta go to wiki.mozilla.org
<Flannel> for RC1
<poningru> bugzilla fu
<Flannel> bugzilla is convoluted
<Flannel> and one of the crappiest things in the world
* poningru smacks Flannel 
<Flannel> or, maybe just for a project the size of firefox
<Flannel> but its stretched well beyond its means
<poningru> ok dude dont make me resort to violence again :p
* poningru hugs bugzilla
* poningru hugs justdave
<Flannel> no.  It's horrid.  Try finding a bug regarding... well, almost anything.  You need to know EXACTLY what youre looking for, meaning all the correct terms and the time of day has to be right.  It's almost entirely impossible to verify whether you're the first finding a bug
<Flannel> reporting, rather, but you knew that
<Flannel> and still, I'm waiting for a REAL changelog for RC1, not a sales pitch
<poningru> burning edge
<poningru> iirc jesse puts out that blog
<poningru> http://www.squarefree.com/burningedge/
<Flannel> Ah.  So, I rest my case, It's IMPOSSIBLE to successfully find anything on the firefox/mozilla website.
<Flannel> and, do you happen to know which trunk build is RC1?
<poningru> oh thats current branch
<poningru> trunk is all 3.0 work
<Flannel> ... we're talking about your RC1 question, why you bringing in random other links? ;)
<Flannel> oh right.  mozilla switched trunk and branch.
<poningru> yeah
<Flannel> so, a real changelog for RC1?
<poningru> well... you have to wait 2.0 is released
<Flannel> I see.  So, in otherwords, the question you originally posed is unanswerable
<poningru> :p
<poningru> wait what question?
<Flannel> the stuff about 18:34 < poningru> can someone verify http://en-us.www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/2.0/releasenotes/
<poningru> Flannel: btw dfsg is the debian free software guideline
<poningru> Flannel: just look through that stuff and verify that our ff has each of those features
<poningru> I am about to do it...
<Flannel> shrug.  I don't have edgy, so I was going to go the changelog, to verify we're using RC1, at the least, we're using B2, which has all those features
<poningru> oh.. well that makes sense.. dude you dont have edgy
<poningru> I wasnt sure debian/ubuntu kept all the changes... they might have taken something out
<nixternal> i haven't even seen rc1 come across revu either
<nixternal> it definitely won't be in the first Beta
* poningru cries uncontrollably
<elkbuntu> poor poningru :(
* poningru sobs on elkbuntu's shoulder
<elkbuntu> poningru, http://meldra.no-ip.info:8080/betapics
<poningru> awesome
<poningru> looking fine
* jenda waits for MenZa
<elkbuntu> poningru, how did you go with the beta page?
<poningru> actually studying for an exam
<poningru> will start working again
<poningru> soonish
<poningru> just added gnome 2.16 stuff
<poningru> havent done the firefox stuff
<poningru> http://developer.mozilla.org/devnews/
<poningru> btw
<poningru> :p
<poningru> Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, but does it auto-remove flash if detected? ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, new artwork in FF, wonder if thats rc - *checks*
<poningru> hmm I wonder
<poningru> who do I talk to regarding the default theme in firefox?
<Burgundavia> poningru: art team
<elkbuntu> i would assume it to be the arts team
<poningru> since the icons are released under the trilicense we can mess around with it as much as we want
<poningru> hmm
<Burgundavia> ubuntu has its own FF theme
<poningru> thanks
<poningru> right
<elkbuntu> 'cause we're cool
<poningru> I am gonna whip up a new theme based on the ff2.0 mofo theme
<poningru> but with ubuntu colors
<poningru> cause I really like some of the icons
<Burgundavia> I hate how the GIMP, OO.o and FF insist on using their own themese
<Burgundavia> they should be using the system icon set, dammit
<jenda> yeppers
<jenda> And teh recent trademark incident shows the mofo guys in a very 'Free as in speech' light...
<poningru> waah?
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, agreed
<Burgundavia> jenda: it was actually the moco people, not the mofo people
<jenda> aha... well, that makes it a bit better, I'll admit.
* poningru def does not want to get into another one of these arguments
<poningru> and mofo > moco
<poningru> as in its just a legalese thing
<poningru> the people remained the same
<poningru> except for the new people
<jenda> agreed.
<jenda> I'll bbl
<poningru> Burgundavia: is it Beta or Beta 1?
<Burgundavia> just Beta
<poningru> k
* poningru greps logs for elkbuntu's pics
<elkbuntu> http://meldra.no-ip.info:8080/betapics
<poningru> thanks :)
<poningru> :(
<poningru> I just figured out I have no clue how to attach a file
<poningru> err a image
<Burgundavia> poningru: drop down menu
<poningru> nm
<poningru> thanks
<poningru> grr /me is a dolt
<poningru> Burgundavia, elkbuntu do you guys think we should shrink the evolution screeny a bit/
<elkbuntu> it could do with a cropping or a re-shoot
<elkbuntu> re-shoot would be great.. i would do it, except you'd have to pay me to load evolution up to do it
<poningru> hehe same here
<elkbuntu> let alone download mail to it
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<poningru> also for the firefox pics, there are just too many features to showcase
<poningru> and plus the theme is being shown down below
<elkbuntu> do you have a screeny of firefox  'restore previous session' stuff?
<elkbuntu> poningru, --^
<poningru> sure yeah
<poningru> err... I have to crash mine
<poningru> crap
<poningru> and its all the wrong color
<poningru> hold on this will take a sec
<elkbuntu> sec
<elkbuntu> ive got it done
<poningru> arr?
<elkbuntu> poningru, well almost
<elkbuntu> just shadowifying it now
<poningru> no need for me to change my theme?
<elkbuntu> noe
<poningru> w00t
* poningru hugs elkbuntu 
<elkbuntu> for future reference, open firefox, log out, log in, launch firefox ;)
<poningru> sorry just I have like 20 tabs open
<poningru> yeah but its the changing of the theme
<elkbuntu> hehehe
<poningru> and then loading up like 20 tabs takes like an entire min
<elkbuntu> yeah lol
<elkbuntu> hmmm.. actually, gimme an extra min and i'll do this properly.. and get just the message window
<poningru> doh
<poningru> I should have done that
<poningru> oh nm same amount of work
<poningru> no wait I could have just have that called from the console
<poningru> doh
<elkbuntu> poningru, http://meldra.no-ip.info:8080/betapics/BonEcho_RestoreSession.png
<poningru> nice
<poningru> hmm you know what frack this I am switching to a 640x480 and am gonna start taking screenies
<poningru> we need a bunch of ff screenies
<poningru> like the opensearch is something I wanna showoff
<poningru> frack we cant use the old ff screeny cause it says knot2 on it
<poningru> or maybe shrink it
<poningru> hmm i think I will do that
<poningru> Burgundavia: when does this have to go out?
<poningru> elkbuntu: how does one add the shadow effect to the pics?
<poningru> in gimp I mean
<elkbuntu> poningru, expand the canvas so there's a reasonable margin around the layer that is the picture. duplicate the picture layer, fill the layer with black before expanding the layer to be the size of the canvas, add gaussain blur filter at 15px, move things aaround and crop off extra white
* poningru gulps
* Kamping_Kaiser skims 3 months of gnome-marketing list
<poningru> elkbuntu: I added the unedited once
* poningru grins stupidly elkbuntu 
<elkbuntu> hehe
<poningru> ;) ;) nod nod
<poningru> Burgundavia: I am done with the beta page
<poningru> the grammer seems horrible though
<poningru> so need someone to have a look through with fresh eyes
* elkbuntu gets out a broom and heads to the beta page to do a sweep for typos
<poningru> woo
<poningru> studying+adding crap goes hand in hand it seems
<poningru> shower time so brb
<Bassetts> johnlittle, are you around?
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-09-29
<poningru> back from classes
<poningru> should we work on beta release page some more?
<poningru> it just seems like.... something's missing
<poningru> I dont know
<poningru> oh
* poningru just realized
<poningru> ...
<dotwaffle> tis a bit late ;)
<poningru> :(
<Flannel> Hey guys, on the Beta page, why isn't the evolution picture thumbnailed? instead of being insanely large?  (thumbnailed on the main page, like the theme ones)
<brian98> I guess you guys have seen http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/5388182.stm
<elkbuntu> the clinton + ubuntu thong thing?
<brian98> :-)
<brian98> look at the comment at the bottom of the piece
<elkbuntu> lol
<brian98> nice plug
<elkbuntu> hehe yeah
<newz2000> Burgundavia: ping
<newz2000> Burgundavia: just realized you're in Vancouver area, so it's kind of early there. Ping me when you're up and around and we'll talk about the website.
<poningru> I know right
<popey> did I hear right that someone has arranged for a UK supplier of these things ? --> http://gallery.popey.com/gallery/misc/DSC02315
<elkbuntu> popey, try looking on www.system76.com
<popey> i know about system76
<elkbuntu> in the /etc > free stuff section
<popey> I specifically said UK supplier
<popey> I thought Mr Revell or Mr bacon had organised something
<elkbuntu> popey, system76 is branching the sticker distribution out. im the australian supplier
<popey> oo, excellent news
<popey> http://www.linuxemporium.co.uk/products/ubuntu_stickers/ appears to be the UK one :)
<popey> are they the brushed metal ones like in that picture on my gallery?
<elkbuntu> no, not brushed metal. http://system76.com/index.php/cPath/53_64
<elkbuntu> wb mdke :)
<mdke> elkbuntu: thanks
<elkbuntu> did you have a nice break?
<mdke> yes, very. thanks for asking
<mdke> how are things?
<elkbuntu> good.. got the surveys up online :) http://surveys.geekosophical.net
<elkbuntu> and, got member ;)
<mdke> ah, congratulations
<elkbuntu> you shoulda been there, the poor CC got flooded ;)
<mdke> heh. I will have plenty to catch up on
<elkbuntu> i wouldnt rank it as a high priority. it was just lots of people cheering for me :)
<mdke> glad to hear it
* jenda met up with MenZa today in Prague. Kool guy.
<jenda> fortunately not too much taller than I ;)
<poningru> rofl
<poningru> might be meeting jono tommorow
<elkbuntu> still not sure?
<poningru> havent told my parents yet...
<poningru> have to make something up
<poningru> grr I hate this
<popey> he's quite a nice guy really :)
<popey> I'm sure your parents would be fine, you meeting a nice upstanding member of the community
<popey> but, just to be sure, don't show them any pictures first eh? that'd be best.
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> I dont know if the goatee will make it ok
<poningru> err nm didnt he have to shave it off?
<newz2000> Burgundavia: ping
<Burgundavia> newz2000: pong
<newz2000> Hi Corey, wanted to discuss with you the website
<newz2000> Your email had the subject "Major changes to the Ubuntu website..."
<newz2000> I think you might have a mis-understanding about what's going on.
<newz2000> Even though I'm investing a lot of effort and working hard on it, the end result won't be a "major change"
<Burgundavia> ok
<newz2000> Unless you've heard of something you felt was major and I'm under-estimating in it's amount of impact.
<Burgundavia> well, I honestly have no idea
<Burgundavia> you have talked about changes and Riched is talking about changes, but nobody has clearly communicated anything
<newz2000> I'm fixing a few visual glitches, changing the tabs across the top, re-orgizing some content.
<Burgundavia> can you create a wiki page outlining the changes?
<newz2000> I'm adding some new features to Moin so we can make forms and get data into/out of a database.
<Burgundavia> I am also lost as to timeline, etc.
<Burgundavia> you see, I want to start talking about a new front page, but I honestly don't know whether I should start working on it, or if you have something in the works
<newz2000> I've given some ideas and suggestions to the front page, but Mark, Christina (new marketing lady) and artists will do that.
<newz2000> If you have some suggestions, I'd suggest mocking them up since Mark is very visual oriented,
<Burgundavia> you see, that is exactly what I am annoyed about
<newz2000> but don't spend too much time until he says to do it.
<Burgundavia> I am not willing to put a bunch of effort into something until I know that I am not wasting my time
<newz2000> Here's what I did:
<newz2000> I took a screenshot of the homepage, fixed a few things with the navigation, then did a quick 30 min mockup of my ideas.
<newz2000> Just to get discussion started.
<newz2000> Mark feels very strongly about the home page,
<Burgundavia> ok
<newz2000> combine that with the fact that he has difficulty describing what he wants sometimes.
<newz2000> It will likely get done by someone in close proximity to him.
<Burgundavia> yes
<newz2000> Not that he doesn't know what he wants, but he's not a designer, so he has to communicate that and he'll likely use a whiteboard or pad of paper.
<Burgundavia>  which makes it hard for us non-canonical people to communicate
<newz2000> If you have some ideas, by all means, mock them up (quick and rough is fine) and it will help.
<newz2000> What are your ideas?
<Burgundavia> just thinking about layout and amount of verbage
<Burgundavia> nothing concrete because of my above concerns
<newz2000> Well, there will be *much* less content on the homepage
<Burgundavia> exactly what I am also aiming for
<newz2000> A lot of the content on the site is from the early days where they had to pad the site in order to give it some substance.
<newz2000> That will be changing in the weeks leading up to edgy.
<newz2000> My idea, and probably the area where we (you and I and others like us) have the most opportunity to contribute,
<newz2000> is likely what you discussed with Rich. There will be portal pages targeting specific types of users, i.e. education.
<Burgundavia> yes, rich and I discussed that
<newz2000> These will be a "landing page" where people who fit a particular area of focus can find everything they need.
<Burgundavia> back in a flash
<newz2000> ok
<nixternal> hiya newz2000!
<nixternal> keeping you busy i see ;)
<newz2000> nixternal: howdy!
<newz2000> I'm keeping busy. Coding in moin this week.
<nixternal> fun
<newz2000> I assume you've got all the fun you can handle too?
<nixternal> you got that right
<nixternal> i need to start hacking around on the Drupal page for Chicago again
<newz2000> I'm going to try out drupal soon, not this weekend, maybe next though.
<nixternal> i have been hacking around with my blog a little bit...trying out some new stuff...the documentation killed me this go round
<nixternal> drupal, truthfully...doesn't do it for me
<newz2000> what are you hoping to do?
<nixternal> i only used it because of a recommendation, and hte theme hack was easy ;)
<nixternal> im going to leave the content the same with the site, i just want to get more involvement from the group on the site somehow..and the current controls limit that really
<nixternal> the current admin settings with drupal, are either not enough, or to much
<newz2000> Ah. I'm actually haveing the same problem with moin
<nixternal> oh ya..we setup moinmoin at school this week
<nixternal> my god, i realized how much i don't know python ;)
<newz2000> yeah, its a shock switching between php and python They're soo different.
<nixternal> i don't think i will ever do another moin install..it isn't fun doing it either...usually you install someting and get the initial visual, it is great..you don't get that with moin
<nixternal> i cussed it for 4 hours, to the point if i didn't go to church afterwards, god would have struck me down right then and there ;)
<newz2000> :-D
<newz2000> Yeah, you can ask the other canonical people how I feel about it.
<newz2000> However, when I'm done with it, moin will be good I think.
<newz2000> What do you mean by "school?" Do you work at a school?
<nixternal> well..i know from the work i have seen, it will rock
<nixternal> I stopped working, and started college again full time ;)
<newz2000> Where at?
<nixternal> i need to finish my masters, and im working towards a coding degree at a local college
<nixternal> Kellog, which is part of Northwestern Illinois University for my MBA...and College of DuPage for the programming stuff...but it was at CoD where we were doing the moin stuff messing around
<newz2000> Brave guy.
<newz2000> I actually had planned on doing something similar.
<nixternal> so i am kind of doing the double major thing here...business for my masters, and computers for another associates..the computer course emphasizes c++ and unix programming though
<nixternal> well, i have a GI Bill that helps me
<nixternal> and the Illinois Veterans grant
<nixternal> so i don't pay for school..it is free, and i get $1000 a month to live off of fromt he GI Bill
<newz2000> That GI bill is a good deal
<nixternal> so at 32, i moved back in with mommy and daddy until i get this done..otherwise my college benefits would have gone to waste
<nixternal> no way i can work and do the school stuff full time
<newz2000> I actually enrolled at Moody downtime Chicago. However life happened, so its on hold indefinately.
<nixternal> i just singed up for 5 more credit hours starting next week, so that is 20 a week
<nixternal> Moody is good stuff
<nixternal> some of the guys in the Chicago LUG talk about Moody
<nixternal> they are all IIT or Chicago Institute of Design
<newz2000> Its considered one of the top 3 bible colleges in the US.
<nixternal> ya it is good stuff..we get soem of the students at our church every now and then to minister
<newz2000> Sharp looking blog.
<newz2000> Are you having a problem with your tabs?
<nixternal> are you looking at the old blog?
<nixternal> the comcast one
<nixternal> http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/blog
<nixternal> that is the new one im working on
<newz2000> yeah, I'm looking at comcast
<nixternal> ya, the tabs, i know how to fix, but im not wasting my time with the comcast one now
<newz2000> I'm getting the impression that you're a KDE fan
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> for over 10 years
<newz2000> Wow, that has to be since about the beginning
<nixternal> v1 ;)
<nixternal> actually back then, i thought i was an elite hacker, so i was all about the black and green afterstep truthfully
<nixternal> ;)
<newz2000> 1996... I was probably still using fvwm2
<newz2000> Seems there was a version called fvwm95... maybe that's what I was using.
<nixternal> ahhh ya...fvwm was good stuff...blackbox, icevm? i can't remember, afterstep, litestep, the first enlightenment, cde *eww,
<nixternal> there were a ton of window managers back then
<newz2000> Yeah, we used cde at Iowa State so I wanted it on my desktop, but couldn't come up with the cash.
<newz2000> It was called motif then actually.
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> i hated taht stupid clock, and the rising widgets they had back then
<nixternal> actually...CDE is still the same to this day..if you fire up solaris 10, and use CDE, you can't tell the difference
<newz2000> I was used to terminals so I didn't care.
<nixternal> but I noticed on OpenSolaris, they are using a Java GNOME clone it looks like..it is really bad
<newz2000> I just used it to open multiple terminal windows
<nixternal> tty1-100
<nixternal> and eveyrone would be screened
<nixternal> 10 rather
<nixternal> i couldn't imagine controlling 100 tty sessions
<newz2000> Alt+Tab would take for ever. ;)
<nixternal> haha yes
<mdke> newz2000: got a mo?
<newz2000> mdke: I'm here, what's up?
<mdke> newz2000: are you still handling loco servers?
<newz2000> yes
<mdke> newz2000: ok, I'll query you then :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:poningru] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam | UWN #15 is out | Help us write UWN 16 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue16 || The Gobby Server will be down for today, sorry about the downtime | Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-09-30
<Plug> 01:43 < brian98> nice plug
<Plug> thank you ;)
<brian98> hey all
<brian98> Elkbuntu, wondering if you had a few minutes at some stage wouldn't mind having a pm
<brian98> your away not to worry!
<brian98> anyone here ?
<brian98> I guess not
<BHSPitLappy> heya.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:poningru] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam | UWN #15 is out | Help us write UWN 16 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue16 | Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<poningru> guys the sobby server is backup
<poningru> so please work on the UWN
<poningru> brian98: whatsup?
<brian98> poningru, I was looking at doing some marketing in Ireland.
<brian98> I run a company been involved in network support etc.. for the past 14 yrs.. Back to novell days
<brian98> Just wondering who would be the best person to talk to about marketing support. Or what way it works. I notice Ireland is not very well represented
<poningru> woah
<poningru> hmm
<brian98> ?
<poningru> well best thing to do would be to join create a loco team
<poningru> err join/create*
<poningru> brian98: it depends on what kinda marketing you want to do
<poningru> if you want to traditional you can just do things like sign up to be a ubuntu affiliate
<poningru> normal ads etc.
<poningru> but if you want to do community based marketing
<Madpilot> There are some very active members of the Ubuntu community from Ireland - ompaul, for one
<poningru> yeah and canonical is based off of Isle of man
<elkbuntu> i've directed him to contact mr ompaul :)
<poningru> awesome
<brian98> ok cool!
<brian98> If you could ask ompaul to conact me maybe
<brian98> forget it
<brian98> I just seen elkbuntu's msg
<brian98> thanks for you help
* BHSPitLappy has a headache.
* elkbuntu commences playing drums... really badly
* BHSPitLappy yanks the sticks away, and plays them up properly
<poningru> heh
<poningru> so I am going to orlando afterall
<BHSPitLappy> don't go to disneyworld
<BHSPitLappy> universal++
<poningru> BHSPitLappy: to meet jono
<poningru> no disney or universal etc.
<BHSPitLappy> k
<poningru> BHSPitLappy: where do you live?
<BHSPitLappy> TX
<poningru> ah nm
<poningru> thought you might be in fl
<BHSPitLappy> nope
<BHSPitLappy> I didn't think anybody really lived there
<poningru> hehe
<BHSPitLappy> that it was just a transitive place for tourists
<elkbuntu> ompaul, twas brian98
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> brian98, give me a yell on 087 6205222 later on :-)
<ompaul> it is a bit eriler
<ompaul> early even
<elkbuntu> i directed him to your LP page and to the contact information for the ie loco
<ompaul> thanks
<ompaul> well as you can see I directed him to my phone - very fast way to exchange information
<ompaul> :)
<elkbuntu> indeed
<ompaul> however it is not IRC :)
<ompaul> I had to rebuild my hardware machine to do the "write the dvd" for edgy
<elkbuntu> o.O
<elkbuntu> alternative disk still too big?
<ompaul> I just did a DVD burn
<ompaul> there are no CDs in the cdimage. ... /edgy/beta
<ompaul> so I guess so
<ompaul> but then it is edgy :)
<ompaul> I do like the new splash
* ompaul thinks that nautilus should do a no clobber option
* ompaul goes to report a bug
<ompaul> I think linux format (the uk edition (august maybe) it is orange on the outside has a great thing inside in the first editorial
<ompaul> When your FLOSS software does not do what you want - Ask for it nicely
<elkbuntu> hehe
<ompaul> if it is faulty report it
<ompaul> I used it on some staff - I handed them the article and asked them to read it - it is two paragraphs
<ompaul> long
<ompaul> so it was like 200 words on why you need to report things that may not appear to matter :)
<ompaul> or do matter but you don't think
<ompaul> about their impact on someone less computer literate than yourself
* MenZa dances
<MenZa> I met up with Jenda yesterday :D
<MenZa> Speaking of which, has he been around today?
<MenZa> He mentioned his computer was kaputt yesterday; he was picking it up
<elkbuntu> MenZa, he was on long enough to comment... let me scroll for it
<MenZa> :D
<elkbuntu> * jenda met up with MenZa today in Prague. Kool guy.
<elkbuntu> <jenda> fortunately not too much taller than I ;)
<MenZa> XD
<MenZa> He is quite tiny
<MenZa> :O
<MenZa> As in, I'm a head and a half taller than him
<elkbuntu> hehe.. if you're only 15 and still taller.. wow.. that much taller.., then yeah
<MenZa> Well, he is pretty short.
<MenZa> graaargh
<MenZa> When does jenda usually get on?
<MenZa> jenda!
<MenZa> Afternoon :D
<jenda> Hello MenZa :)
<jenda> How was da trip?
<MenZa> It was good, actually.
<MenZa> Slept most of the way
<jenda> (not the drugs - I know those were good..)
<MenZa> lol
<MenZa> I'm just attempting to upload my photos now, but uploadr is being a bitch.
<jenda> OMG: http://www.gasteropodica.net/ablage/ubuntu/poster-v01.jpg
<jenda> MenZa, elkbuntu, nixternal, ompaul, ping ^
<elkbuntu> i see
<elkbuntu> teh awesome
* MenZa clicks
<MenZa> not bad
<MenZa> I'd like a bit more perspective on the Ubuntu logo though
<MenZa> And the text looks slightly cluttered somehow.
<elkbuntu> 1 typo 'availableat' and there needs to be some fade/blur behind the white text
<MenZa> lol
<elkbuntu> its hard to read on the yellow line
<MenZa> elkbuntu: some type of highlight anyway
<elkbuntu> some form of contrast
<jenda> THe text will be uncluttered.
<jenda> and contrasted :)
<MenZa> and the white Ubuntu strip thingamajic looks out of place
<jenda> other than that... IMO, we've got a winner.
* MenZa nods
<elkbuntu> :)
<elkbuntu> definately
<MenZa> Is this a vectorised image?
<elkbuntu> im doubting
<MenZa> Same here.
<MenZa> Which would complicate matters.
<MenZa> (read: impossiblify, for a lack of a better term)
<elkbuntu> not if it was a huuuuuuuuuuge image to begin with
<MenZa> A poster would have to be at least 5 or 6 times the size of that.
<MenZa> true, true.
<elkbuntu> scan something at 1200dpi, you get a decent image size ;)
<yama> elkbuntu: you're involved in LoCo mentoring, yes?
<elkbuntu> yama, indeed, i am
* MenZa squees
<MenZa> More perspective on the Ubuntu logo on the sign
<MenZa> It looks... too artificial
<yama> elkbuntu: I'd like to bring to your attention (in case you didn't already know) the English Translation project: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnglishTranslation
<MenZa> And slightly more wear.
<yama> elkbuntu: we are trying to make a unified (for all countries, particularly in the Commmonwealth) en_GB-based English translation. I was wondering if anything can be done to promote this project to other teams.
<MenZa> Mmm, British English.
<elkbuntu> yama, feel free to contact Plug here, in the -locoteams or -nz channels
* MenZa drools
<jenda> It's a scanned image, with vector text&al, I believe
<MenZa> jenda: :O
<Kamping_Kaiser> the -au translation team is working on it afaik
<jenda> as in _hand-drawn_
<jenda> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, :o
<MenZa> jenda: figured that myself, this is damn difficult to do an a computer
<MenZa> (not as if it isn't to do it in hand, but it's more so on a computer I'd say)
<MenZa> Who's the artist?
<MenZa> Anyone on IRC, perchance?
<yama> Kamping_Kaiser: that's right. In fact, it started as a splinter from the en_AU translation.
<yama> wow, that poster is amazing
<yama> although there are a few minor  mistakes
* Kamping_Kaiser hasnt gone near translations since before the en-au tema was formed
<jenda> MenZa: no, forums, HanZo
* MenZa nods
<jenda> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248546
<elkbuntu> i even liked the clean simplicity of the mockup
<MenZa> So did I.
<yama> Kamping_Kaiser: It's much better than it used to be. We have people from all over the world working on a really cool en_GB translation, which can be then be further localised into en_AU, en_NZ and so on
<yama> Kamping_Kaiser: if you're interested, I can approve you as a member (I'm an admin)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yama, yup. i'v seen the conversations about it in -au :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yama, dont have time, i'm already doing to much :)
<yama> fair enough. There's so much to do!
<Kamping_Kaiser> i know, i know
<Fujitsu> I'd also do some, but I'm sorta tied up with MOTU stuff.
<elkbuntu> jenda, i'm -almost- inclined to suggest you have him clean up one of the mocks and have two designs...
<jenda> wuzzat?
<jenda> aha, the first mockup, right?
<jenda> yes, I liked it too.
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> because although that end product is really nice, there's some places the simplistic mock version would do better
<jenda> Most probably. I'll try squeezing him for the materials, so they can be available for DL and further work.
<Plug> Hi.
<Plug> I'm Plug, but it's late, and you'd be best to come back to me in 12 hours.
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> g'nite plug
<jenda> nighty night
<MenZa> nighty :o
<MenZa> Damn you, Flock
<MenZa> Upload my damn pictures
<MenZa> Speaking of which, jenda--did you happen to try Flock yet :)?
<elkbuntu> oh crap. spammers have started using my domain in spam 'to' fields :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> aw :(
<MenZa> awww D:
<jenda> MenZa: nope, wasn't at home
<poningru> arr?
<MenZa> jenda: :D
<jenda> Sounds like great feedback there, MenZa ;)
<MenZa> :D
<ompaul> jenda, typo  "available at one click"
<jenda> I know - those things will be yet taken care of :) Final version coming.
<ompaul> jenda, but it would be better to day, "available from offical downloads in just a couple of clicks, it takes care of the rest." - think it out - find and then open the application you get into a symantic arguement about if it is an accurate decription of a download - and one more line -- installed on millions of computers all around the world
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi ompaul :)
<jenda> Well, I'm not the one who is actually doing that, but I can reword that message a bit and paste it on the forum.
<jenda> ompaul: or you can, yourself, if you wish: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248546
<ompaul> I'm not on the forums - I get over 400 mails a day and I try to read them all :-/
<ompaul> or at least get a feel for threads
<jenda> I know the feeling.
<MenZa> jenda: question.
<MenZa> What does "Neopirt" mean?
<BHSPitLappy> new pirate?
<MenZa> That's what I'm guessing
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-01
<MenZa> elkbuntu: http://flickr.com/photos/32088790@N00/256782660 :D
<BHSPitLappy> ubuntu goes personal.
* MenZa nods
<MenZa> He did damn the fact that he didn't bring a ShipIt CD to hold in front.
<BHSPitLappy> so this is pretty much a lifeless channel, no
<poningru> yarr
<poningru> just came back from orlando
<poningru> meeting jono
<MenZa> I met jenda yesterday ^_^
<MenZa> http://www.flickr.com/photos/menza/256782660/ <- le proof
<poningru> hehe yeah we talked about that
<nixternal> anyone met the new marketing lady for canonical yet?
<poningru> arr?
<poningru> who?
<nixternal> i forgot her name, but canonical has a new marketing big-wig i guess you could say
<nixternal> let me check my logs really quick
<nixternal> i cannot find it at all
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> tonyyarusso: wotcher
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Um, what?
<poningru> tonyyarusso: arent you from the UK?
<tonyyarusso> poningru: No.  From US, living in Canada.
<poningru> oh nm
<tonyyarusso> But anyway, Google suggests I should respond with something like "Hi".
<poningru> wotcher is a greeting in the uk something like whatsup
<tonyyarusso> Got it
<deny_> where can i get a "powered by: linux" sticker??
<tonyyarusso> deny_: US or elsewhere?
<deny_> us
<tonyyarusso> deny_: Then it's right at the top of the list.  http://www.system76.com/index.php/cPath/53_64
<deny_> i am looking at a cache of it
<deny_> its the one with the envelope
<deny_> thanks
<BHSPitLappy> I want one of the metallic ones
<deny_> stickers?
<BHSPitLappy> yeah.
<BHSPitLappy> you have to buy them from like, a german web site though.
<deny_> yeah, i have been looking for them alot
<poningru> elkbuntu: nice blog :)
<poningru> ...
* poningru is listening to mat just say he is suse
<poningru> ooh good answer
<elkbuntu> feel good to be home, Burgundavia?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> score. I just got some great spam
<Burgundavia> seriously NSFW: "Nude midgets indulging in midget sex message from Alice Burke"
<elkbuntu> rofl
<poningru> rofl
<poningru> anyone got a feature of the week?
<Madpilot> poningru, Nude midgets?
<Madpilot> ;)
<poningru> bwhahahaha
<poningru> we should so do that
<elkbuntu> lol
* poningru just realized how bad this must look to tonyyarusso
<poningru> what about upcoming events?
<poningru> I was thinking about putting up the cc meeting
<poningru> but apart from that there really isnt anything else coming up
<tonyyarusso> Um, yeah, it's a bit odd.  Makes me think I'm in offtopic.
<Burgundavia> Ubuntu got mentioned in this weeks Economist
* elkbuntu covers md ke 's eyes from the topic of conversation.. even though he appears away
<Burgundavia> but I left the magazine on the plane ;)
<poningru> no
* poningru transfers current to gobby
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, I hope you tucked a ShipIt CD into the mag alongside the article :)
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: no, I forgot the magzine. I did want to keep it
<poningru> anyones else get nothing at economist.com?
<elkbuntu> try with www?
<elkbuntu> or are you meaning searchwise?
<poningru> www
<Madpilot> http://www.economist.com/index.html works here
<poningru> stupid cookie
* poningru shakes fist
<Burgundavia> poningru: might be dns
<Burgundavia> somtimes . is not pointed at www.
<poningru> no google took care of that... the favicon I got
<Madpilot> http://www.economist.com/displaystory.cfm?story_id=E1_SJDQDRJ&CFID=96086321&CFTOKEN=27427c4-317097c7-31fd-402e-852e-3ff051dd08b9
<poningru> its the cookie
<Madpilot> grossly long URL, sorry
<Madpilot> and the actual story is subscriber-only :|
<poningru> hehe
<elkbuntu> yeah
<poningru> lame
<Madpilot> I'll look for it @ work on Monday, post highlights to sounder or marketing MLs
<Burgundavia> the story is talking about technology leapfrogs
<elkbuntu> not pay-per-story like smh?
<poningru> anyone got a feature of the week?
<Plug> I have a feature of the week for next week! :P
<Burgundavia> poningru: I plan on working on the UWN tomorrow
<elkbuntu> hi brian98 did you get contact with ompaul?
<brian98> elkbuntu, I got his number, didn't want to be rude so I will give him a call on Monday!
<brian98> thanks for all your help
<elkbuntu> he might be at work on monday..
<brian98> the ie ubuntu stuff needs a bit of a push and I would love to help
<brian98> and I have some resources that could be of benefit
<elkbuntu> brian98, did you also email the LoCo contact listed at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList ?
<brian98> your australia team seems to be rocking
<poningru> Plug: you do?
<brian98> I'll talk to paul
<brian98> poningru, was the q for me?
<poningru> err no... to Plug
<brian98> solly
<Plug> yeah, there should be a nice new PPTP VPN client hit universe by next week
<poningru> sweet
* poningru will be ready with a screeny
<brian98> thanks again elkbuntu
<brian98> talk soon off to watch the chinese gp ;)
<Plug> sneak preview screenie: http://davyd.livejournal.com/194637.html
<poningru> OOH
<elkbuntu> brian98, are you in the #ubuntu-ie channel?
<poningru> Plug: automatic integration with nm?
<brian98> elkbuntu, I am now !
<Plug> yep - it's a NM plugin
<poningru> sweet
* poningru hugs Plug
<poningru> thanks dude
<poningru> this solves like a gajillion problem
<Plug> I packaged it, I didn't write it
<Plug> but you're elcome :)
<poningru> you know irc should be off limit to people who are drunk
<Madpilot> poningru, I could kickban you, if that would help ;)
<Madpilot> assuming you're the drunk we're talking about, of course
<poningru> yeah...
<poningru> different network though :(
<Madpilot> ah, too bad :P
<poningru> :p
* poningru is kinda sober right now
<poningru> kinda
<elkbuntu> poningru, "no drunks on irc" were the case, the ubuntu-au team would be nonexistant after about 5pm most days
<poningru> bwhahahaha
<poningru> now thats my kinda locoteam
<elkbuntu> we had a 'guess which song this line is from' game going the other night after the osota stream, was fun
<Plug> oooh
<Plug> I'd clean up at that
<elkbuntu> Plug, i was quoting aretha franklin, bread, etc and having them totally lost :D
<Plug> OK, well, I draw the line at Bread
<Plug> I think my parents had a Bread LP
<elkbuntu> i  the track 'a blind man in the bleachers', gives me goosebumps every time
* elkbuntu tries to remember what else she put forth
<elkbuntu> ah right The Music 'one way in, no way out (nobody had heard of),  and The Doors 'whiskey, mystics and men'
<tonyyarusso> LPs are so cool.  Too bad 95% of my generation doesn't even know what they are...
<poningru> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/football/ncaa/recaps/2006/09/30/34677_recap.html
<poningru> the reason I was drunk
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, LPs? Giant black things with low-quality music on them, aren't they?
<Madpilot> ;)
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Yeah, but they have _character_.
<elkbuntu> hehe
<tonyyarusso> And even better on that front (while worse for sound quality), 78s.  On a hand crank Victrola.  We have one and it makes me laugh.
<elkbuntu> our record player doesnt have a needle anymore :(
* poningru gives tonyyarusso some of his character
<poningru> dude you can have it
<poningru> or put it on your lp or whatever
<poningru> :p
* poningru wanders off to sleep
<poningru> perchance to dream
<BHSPitLappy> nite
<elkbuntu> has the october linux format been mentioned in UWN yet?
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: afaik, no
<elkbuntu> <hantoo> http://img365.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00320wx7.jpg || http://img359.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00321wr0.jpg || http://img490.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00322bz2.jpg
<elkbuntu> im going to get it tuesday, $25 worth of mag but it looks worth it
<Burgundavia> very cool
<yama> $25? woah that's expensive
<elkbuntu> it's the feature mag they do.. cant seem to find it on the site
<elkbuntu> yama, mag+cds+poster
<yama> hmmm... even then...
<yama> import mags cost a fortune
<elkbuntu> hmm seems it was September 2006 not october
<elkbuntu> either way...
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: yep, I saw it at LWE in SF
<mdke_> I've subscribed the marketing team mailing list to bug 63192, any thoughts welcome
<Burgundavia> mdke_: cool, ok
<elkbuntu> mdke_, branching marketplace into product and service could be worthwhile...
<Burgundavia> yep
<elkbuntu> mdke_, have you emailed the list yet?
<mdke_> elkbuntu: launchpad did so, but it is stuck in the filters
<elkbuntu> mdke_, ok, secondly, does this also affect -doc (and have you subscribed them also?)
<mdke_> not that I can think of
* elkbuntu adds 'brainstorm about ubuntu marketplace' to her todo list for after dinner
* elkbuntu pokes the filters with a pointy stick
<elkbuntu> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/63192 for anyone else would otherwise proceed to argue with ubugtu in -offtopic or elsewhere :
<Madpilot> heh
<Madpilot> I see LP's Karma system is still largely random - I'm up to 31,000+ points, and I haven't even logged into LP for ages...
<elkbuntu> mdke_, i'd probably class it as wishlist or minor (not brave enough to mark it as so herself though)
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: they need to set a costant fixed value for certain things
<elkbuntu> mine = 25727, but no idea how
<elkbuntu> w000t, pizza arrived. bbs
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, it's got to be the team-subscribed bugs that drive my karma? (-doc's bugs, mostly?)
<mdke_> elkbuntu: wishlist sounds good
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: no, the LP people are messing with the numbers
<Madpilot> ah. Last time I bothered looking, I was under 10,000; curious that it's almost quadrupled for me...
<Madpilot> good night all - how did it get to be 0245 so fast?
<Burgundavia> hmm --> Karma:  817073
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, but you're the bug-reporting/triaging/whatever-else superstar
<Burgundavia> not really
<Burgundavia> more than half of that is due to spec stuff at UBZ
<elkbuntu> mdke_, its not going to let me do it
<elkbuntu> locked on undecided :
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: you need to be part of -bugs to do that
<elkbuntu> ah right
* elkbuntu has enough to do.. not as much as some.. but enough
<elkbuntu> (without getting into bug stuff)
<Burgundavia> done
<elkbuntu> cool
<mdke_> Burgundavia: actually it's ubuntu-website for triaging that bug, but same difference :)
<Burgundavia> hmm?
<elkbuntu> hmm corey's alteration email got through.. where's the other one?
<mdke_> Burgundavia: for triaging bugs on products, it is the product bug contact that has the ability to change the importance, rather than -bugs
<mdke_> but you're a member of both :)
<Burgundavia> ah
* mdke_ goes to cook
<dedalus> hi
<dedalus> i would e interedted in helping in marketing team
<elkbuntu> cool. what do you think you'd be able to do?
<elkbuntu> dedalus :)
<dedalus> i don't know i got a computer administrator diploma
<dedalus> and i'm finishing a business school
<dedalus> with marketing specialization
<elkbuntu> what sort of marketing things did you cover?
<dedalus> commercial arguments
<dedalus> things like that
<dedalus> marketing mix
<dedalus> 4P
<elkbuntu> as far as i know, so far we've achieved *mostly* grass-roots marketing
<elkbuntu> ubuntucounter.org and surveys.geekosophical.net are my two contributions. another member has achieved ubuntuvideo.com
<dedalus> ok
<dedalus> i'm currently working for my studies on management in free software organisation
<dedalus> so i try to be aware of open source news
<elkbuntu> we also manage the weekly newsletter, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<dedalus> ok
<dedalus> i'm gonna check what's on line project to contribute
<dedalus> thanks
<dedalus> and see you soon
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-09-24
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<chanakya> Heya
<chanakya> I want to download some marketing video for ubuntu ? 
<chanakya> Any link?
<jenda> chanakya: try ubuntuvideo.com
<jenda> there's also ubuntuclips.org, I think
<Lauree> kat?
* popey pings katkin also
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-09-25
<rjian> hello beuno
<melare1> Hello?
<melare1> I'm looking for some feedback on an idea
<rjian> melare1: idea on what?
<melare1> Ok, I was just waiting to see if anyone was going to respond.
<melare1> Well I was just talking to some people on the artwork IRC channel...
<melare1> Ok, so I've been following the artwork discussion for a while (regarding the much disputed wallpaper)...
<melare1> I understand the argument that the people on the forums (and members of the Digg community) may not be representative of the whole.  ...or at least they may not be Ubuntu's target market.  
<melare1> However I also think that it is very important that we do not upset these people.  ...many of these are very loyal Ubuntu followers.
<melare1> Anyway, I guess the question is, who is our target market?  Are we working to get any feedback\input from them?
<melare1> So I fee that the artwork team needs some direction.  ...and the people making the decisions don't seem too keen on listening to the people on the forums.
<melare1> So what if we did a focus group thing...
<melare1> or we could go to a university campus and poll.
<melare1> These would be people that aren't a part of the project, and would have no reason to be biased.
<melare1> For example, let's say the artwork team started collaborating with the marketing team (I know this might be wishful thinking).  ...so the artwork team creates some wallpaper.  The marketing team takes these prototypes, add a couple of controls, and ask people to rate each piece.  We do this in several geographic regions to get a good mix and then we pass on the results to the higher-ups.
<melare1> Is anyone there?
<BHSPitMonkey> melare1, I am?
<BHSPitMonkey> oh, wait, you mean somebody with a say.  :)
<melare1> Hello :)
<melare1> yes..
<BHSPitMonkey> ping jenda or someone :)
<BHSPitMonkey> or MenZa perhaps?
<melare1> you mean open up a private chat message or what?
<BHSPitMonkey> no, I mean do what I just did and highlight them ;)
<BHSPitMonkey> melare1, I'm with a university lug, by the way
<melare1> BHSPitMonkey, hehe
<melare1> Did that work?
<BHSPitMonkey> did what work?
<melare1> How do you direct a conversation to a person?  Sorry, I'm new at this...
<BHSPitMonkey> melare1, saying someone's nick causes a highlight, yes
<melare1> BHSPitMonkey, Hehe, ok.
<melare1> jenda, I was wondering if I could get your feedback on an idea I posted here on the IRC channel.
<BHSPitMonkey> the idea doesn't really account for the fact that the higher-ups will just throw out the results
<BHSPitMonkey> they really don't care
<melare1> Yeah, I thought about that.  We would have to get them to cooperate, which sounds...  ...difficult.
<BHSPitMonkey> reasoning has been tried
<melare1> Has it always been like this?  And is it like this with every issue, or are they just stubborn with the artwork?
<BHSPitMonkey> sabdfl is just really, really not interested in the community opinion on artwork
<melare1> But it is better in the other areas?
<BHSPitMonkey> such as?
<melare1> People submitting ideas for UI changes or feature additions.
<BHSPitMonkey> well, most of that comes from upstream anyway...
<BHSPitMonkey> gnome
<melare1> ahh
<melare1> What about the guy Mark hired for the artwork, how much say does he have?  Does he listen to suggestions?
<melare1> MenZa, You there?
<nothlit> kwwii doesn't have any control really either
<KurtKraut> Where can I find OO Presentation templates with Ubuntu logo ? There used to be some templates in wiki.ubuntu.com but I can't find it anymore.
<tonyyarusso> Any of y'all awake to give some feedback on a LoCo-related e-mail text?
<BHSPitMonkey> hmm?
<BHSPitMonkey> tonyyarusso, what does that imply? :)
<tonyyarusso> BHSPitMonkey: just let me know what you think of this / any improvements to it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38518/
<BHSPitMonkey> that's a lot of text
<tonyyarusso> yeah well
<BHSPitMonkey> s/each other/one another/
<BHSPitMonkey> there's two periods ending that sentence too
<BHSPitMonkey> s/collecting/the collection of/
<tonyyarusso> changed and changed
<BHSPitMonkey> s/this hardware/these donations/
<BHSPitMonkey> also, you switch tense while describing the "scheme"
<tonyyarusso> grr - I do that a lot
<tonyyarusso> BHSPitMonkey: um, how do I fix that intelligently?
<BHSPitMonkey> "With this hardware, we intend to..."
<BHSPitMonkey> "The computers would then be..."
<tonyyarusso> got those
<BHSPitMonkey> s/paying for expensive/paying expensive/
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: we're talking about http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38518/ btw
<Madpilot> looking for editing advice?
<BHSPitMonkey> s/being assured of the security of your data without paying for that either/ensure the security of your discarded data/
<BHSPitMonkey> s/knowing/know/
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: yup
<Madpilot> I'm good at that. Ruthless, though.
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<Madpilot> line 15 - "One of the projects..." should be the start of a new paragraph.
<BHSPitMonkey> s/as the respective/as well as their respective/
<Madpilot> line 19 & onward - first you talk about data destruction, then the actual point - switch those around
<BHSPitMonkey> I'll let Madpilot take it from here
<tonyyarusso> BHSPitMonkey: that ones not "and their licenses", as another item, but more "IFF their licenses allow you to - did you bother to read them?"
<Madpilot> Nobody reads clickthru EULAs, and nobody but geeks reads software licences, so the answer is "No."
<tonyyarusso> exactly
<tonyyarusso> Which is why I thought I'd hilight the fact that they can't keep software that has an OEM license only.
<Madpilot> don't bother. It's a distraction from your actual point, which is "Give us hardware!"
<tonyyarusso> ok
<tonyyarusso> The legality is their responsibility anyway
<Madpilot> that too
<Madpilot> that huge opening paragraph needs to be at least three paragraphs, really.
<Madpilot> break it at ln15, "One of the..." and again around 19. 
<Madpilot> 1st para: who we are & give us stuff
<Madpilot> 2nd: what we want to do with your stuff
<Madpilot> 3rd: why giving us your stuff is a great idea
<Madpilot> basic rule of writing: one idea per paragraph.
<rjian> helo everyone hehe
<tonyyarusso> right - although with the way my sentences go, and the kind of paragraph length that makes sense for e-mail, it ends up being one idea per sentence and one sentence per paragraph.  My writing is better suited for essay-style paragraph lengths, that are between 1/3 and 1/2 of the page.
<tonyyarusso> (printed)
<Madpilot> nothing wrong with single-sentence paragraphs, esp, (as you point out) in email.
<tonyyarusso> all right - I'll just cringe a little and do that then
<melare1> Can I get some feedback on an idea?  ...I tried earlier, but there really wasn't a response.
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: How about this now?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38519/
<Madpilot> good. I'd ditch the "for your peace of mind" bit on 45 as excess verbiage, but leave it if you like it.
<tonyyarusso> makes sense
<melare1> BHSPitMonkey, is there anyone else I could try talking to?
<BHSPitMonkey> melare1, just start up a forum thread
<melare1> BHSPitMonkey, ...doesn't seem like a forum thread would attract any worthwhile attention.  This is just my impression, having viewed the process for a while.
<BHSPitMonkey> melare1, forum threads are the means of process here
<juliux> jenda, ping
<popey> katkin: ping
<katkin> popey: pong
<popey> hi
<juliux> hi katkin popey 
<popey> how do you want me to get this popup stand thing back to you?
<popey> I say "this" it's actually still at Alan Cox's house right now, I'll have to go and pick it up
<popey> er, not Alan Cox, Alan Cocks
<popey> d'oh
<katkin> popey: it needs to go to Pepper
<popey> Pepper?
<jenda> juliux: pong
<juliux> hey jenda 
<juliux> how are you?
<jenda> busy :)
<jenda> writing a general introduction to a book about Ubuntu that's about to be released here.
<juliux> cool
<juliux> do you have any news about lanyards?
<jenda> juliux: nope, none
<juliux> ok
<jenda> juliux: my printer has been less than perfect wrt communication.
<juliux> i think we will make them then in germany
<jenda> ok
<johnc4510> @schedule Phoenix
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o beuno]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:beuno] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo  does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN #58 is out! UWN #59 is in progress to be released Sunday September 30th
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o beuno]  by ChanServ
<boredandblogging> please digg: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_58
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-09-27
<MenZa> hi juliux
<juliux> hi MenZa 
<nothlit> Hi guys? I'm trying to get in a mention of the upcoming artwork meetings in the newletter. I'm writing an email now to the newsletter submission email-- is that all I need to do?
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-09-22
<AliTabuger7> anyone up?
<AliTabuger7> hello
<shahriar86> hello friends :)
<AliTabuger7> hey
<shahriar86> seen your mockups I think those are good.. keep working on them :)
<shahriar86> *let them keep coming
<AliTabuger7> how are you shahriar86
<shahriar86> doing so so
<AliTabuger7> did you see the new one for specific materials?
<AliTabuger7> why so so?
<AliTabuger7> Specific materials: http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/3009/sumaterialv0003resizedbx5.jpg
<shahriar86> yes I have seen it
<shahriar86> its good to follow now but in the long run I don't think its any real use
<shahriar86> *my personal opinion
<shahriar86> because most people don't need those details
<shahriar86> say for image most people won't be interested to know the details of the image. they are more of interested in contents & the license
<shahriar86> but what you have drawn is good enough to go with
<shahriar86> currently we don't have much time to play with
<shahriar86> *test with
<AliTabuger7> it only takes me like 5 minutes to draft up one of those, if you have some suggestions it may be just as easy to implement the first time. the thing is it means that we do the same thing but twice as much later on if we have to change it.
<shahriar86> twice as much?
<shahriar86> AliTabuger7:  be *left back. dinner time
<shahriar86> back
<AliTabuger7> I'm back too now.
<shahriar86> welcome back
<shahriar86> but I think now I will have to go to sleep :P
<shahriar86> humm I am here a bit
<AliTabuger7> that's ok. go head to sleep. I didn't have anything to say anyway.
<shahriar86> hummm :)
<shahriar86> I can't sleep so early. :( but need to, have a doct. appointment today
<hubuntu> hei AliTabuger7 
<AliTabuger7> hello
<hubuntu> I didn't see pep... what a pity
<AliTabuger7> you the one adding stuff to the testsite?
<hubuntu> yeah
<hubuntu> putting something other than the original stuff
<hubuntu> just to have something
<hubuntu> are you working on it?
<AliTabuger7> i added the logo which took longer than it sounds because pep had something weird with the file uploader, but i fixed it at least temporarily. Other than that not much though
<AliTabuger7> I got a couple hours free though, what would you like me to do?
<AliTabuger7> I still don't have ftp access so i can't do any theming
<hubuntu> Maybe we should make changes to the template?
<hubuntu> Flannel, have you been able to work on the DB?
<AliTabuger7> There are some things I could do that wouldn't need template access
<hubuntu> I need to start putting the material there for testing
<hubuntu> don't you have ftp yet?
<AliTabuger7> for example I could implement the side panel "get" "make" "share" links
<AliTabuger7> no
<AliTabuger7> pep was going to, but i think he might have forgot or didn't get around to it
<AliTabuger7> I was also thinking i could try to find where the original version of that logo was from because my version looks terrible after being compressed.
<hubuntu> mmm
<hubuntu> can you work with a drupal install locally?
<hubuntu> just set up a LAMP server in your computer
<AliTabuger7> i've got localhosts all over the place here, i can do it.
<hubuntu> good :)
<hubuntu> the changes can just be done to the drupal template and then upload it with pep's help
<AliTabuger7> Sure i guess i could do that. I think i can find that ubuntu07 theme too
<hubuntu> yes, I believe there is a link in the wiki somewhere
<hubuntu> with that we can start making changes and applying them to the testpage
<hubuntu> I like the menues in the left you have proposed
<hubuntu> maybe you can get on working on that too?
<hubuntu> don't think about compression at this stage
<hubuntu> just quality
<hubuntu> we will optimize the site later
<AliTabuger7> I think i can do that without fs access actually. I'm assuming that the hotlinks is included in ubuntu07 since it's on the ubuntu.com site
<hubuntu> yes they are hardcoded
<hubuntu> you must make changes with ftp access
<AliTabuger7> which i don't have
<hubuntu> there's no access from drupal to change them
<hubuntu> exaclty
<hubuntu> but If you do it locally, then the changes can be uploaded
<AliTabuger7> but i'd just create a block with the <div #hotlinks> blah blah bla
<hubuntu> since the changes are just done in the them template
<hubuntu> and the same code would be at the testpage as in your lamp server locally
<hubuntu> ;)
<hubuntu> I've got to go
<hubuntu> But we can still add more menues oin top from drupal, so if you want to start testing the RSS trick please do
<hubuntu> I'll take a look at the site tomorrow
<hubuntu> we should consider uploading a branch in bzr
<AliTabuger7> yeah, if you do that i wouldn't need ftp access
<AliTabuger7> looks like i forgot a tag somewhere but theres my start
<hubuntu> ask pep in the list to upload the site to bzr
<hubuntu> see you tomorrow
<AliTabuger7> k will do
<hubuntu> bye
<AliTabuger7> bye
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-09-23
<boredandblogging> if anyone is interested in supporting http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/13577/
<boredandblogging> would appreciate it
<AliTabuger7> hello?
<shahriar086> hey :)
<AliTabuger7> how are you shahriar?
<shahriar086> doing so so (till now)
<AliTabuger7> I just got a really good rough cut of the SU homepage working: http://spreadubuntu.houbsi.org/
<AliTabuger7> what do you mean till now?
<AliTabuger7> better now or worse now?
<shahriar086> does not matter :)
<AliTabuger7> ok. maybe that homepage will make you feel better :D
<shahriar086> wow its up :D
<AliTabuger7> I did all of that without FTP access in like an hour. imagine what'll happen when they give me FTP and a month
<shahriar086> yes I can immagine :)
<AliTabuger7> again, it's all a rough cut right now. the icons, and background colors will be refined later
<shahriar086> yes I understand
<shahriar086> its just a preview
<AliTabuger7> Actually, that would be a really easy way for you to help. If you use ubuntu, sort through the /usr/share/icons and see if you can find a bunch of icons that would fit the placeholders
<shahriar086> what was in the sketch is now in real term form :)
<AliTabuger7> the "we recommend" etc is not functional yet
<AliTabuger7> neither are any of the links
<shahriar086> yes checked already :P
<shahriar086> looks good and sure it will be lot better :)
<AliTabuger7> i'm not happy with the "share" icon, but it is a gnome one so i think it's more relevent than a lot of them.
<AliTabuger7> You could also help me find an icon for posters, brochurs, videos, tshirts, stickers, and site buttons
<shahriar086> well is there any reason to use gnome or kde ?
<shahriar086> the idea is to support ubuntu (that also includes kubuntu xubuntu & others right?)
<AliTabuger7> gnome/tango/human are all gnu so they won't sue us (human wouldn't anyway probably)
<shahriar086> ohh that's a point
<AliTabuger7> well its an U buntu site
<AliTabuger7> although other gnu icons would work too
<shahriar086> :)
<AliTabuger7> the current theme is brown and orange and stuff
<shahriar086> ok I will look into it
<AliTabuger7> so Human icons are actually designed to fit the color scheme
<shahriar086> humm I was thinking of green :P
<shahriar086> no problem any color will work :)
<AliTabuger7> I still have yet to use green in a site i've made
<shahriar086> :)
<AliTabuger7> people always say i need green, which makes sense on a color wheel, but i never like it
<shahriar086> I imagined get (download) Icon to be green.
<shahriar086> it does not matter actually which color we use
<shahriar086> but to me all ubuntu sites are boring (in terms of color schime, same color )
<AliTabuger7> yeah, usually sites stick to 2 colors not including black and white
<AliTabuger7> sometime just 1
<shahriar086> yes makes it less annoying to the eyes
<AliTabuger7> i actually really have to get going to class now
<AliTabuger7> bb in a couple hours
<shahriar086> I mean I would not like a colorful site with colors bumping everywher
<shahriar086> ok have a nice day
<AliTabuger7> thanks ttyl
<AliTabuger7> i'm back now
<shahriar086> welcome back :)
<AliTabuger7> hello?
<shahriar086> hey welcome back :)
<AliTabuger7> hi
<AliTabuger7> anything go on while i was gone?
<shahriar086> nothing new
<AliTabuger7> I kind of expect the activity to pick up as people get excited about finally seeing something done. so far most of the work has been backend stuff, i think.
<shahriar086> :)
<shahriar086> yes it sure helps to see work in progress :)
<shahriar086> hi hubuntu
<shahriar086> did you see the homepage? (though not fully functional)
<hubuntu> hi shahriar086 
<hubuntu> I saw it yesterday
<shahriar086> ok :)
<hubuntu> nice!
<shahriar086> Yes. will be nicer :)
<hubuntu> cool
<hubuntu> that was really a nice surprise :)
<shahriar086> :) Yes
<AliTabuger7> Did you see it recently hubuntu? I added a newer homepage section, not just the links at the left.
<hubuntu> I saw it right now
<AliTabuger7> I'm not happy with the way the boxes at the right are themed. I also am displeased with something about the way the icons at the left look but haven't figured it out yet. I also know that I have to find some good Human icons for the hotlinks below the homepage
<AliTabuger7> anything you noticed?
<hubuntu> I am looking at the menues at the right and it might be an idea to not have them
<hubuntu> I mean, I have some resolution problems in ubuntu.ec regarding the right panel in drupal
<AliTabuger7> the "create content" ones?
<hubuntu> no, the We recommend
<AliTabuger7> Ah. Yes that is certainly an option. Right now they don't really look anything like what I had hoped
<hubuntu> it depends on how "static" it is related to the middle
<shahriar086> humm hubuntu if it gets broken then not needed, but the idea is just perfect, easy access to toprated (or sponsored if any) material
<AliTabuger7> The biggest difference is that there shouldn't be really much of any text in there, just thumbnails
<hubuntu> the idea is great, yes
<hubuntu> we can just make a fixed position for it anyway
<AliTabuger7> A few things I'm thinking specifically about the right panel: It should be higher up. This is a restriction because i have two titles, I need to merge the "home" and the about.  I need to theme them better, with less bold colors and roudned corners.   I need icons in it to make it look like it is supposed to.   It could actually be narrower - it might be a little too wide and taking up too much space
<hubuntu> it seems though you know your way around theming drupal which is perfect :)
<AliTabuger7> I will be needing some kind of way to edit files eventually, but I can do a lot without it. The left thing is just a block, and the homepage is just a node with some fancy html/css
<AliTabuger7> For example, I had to host the icons on my site because I couldn't upload them to the houbsi theme directory. I will also need to be able to edit the node.tpl.php to theme the materials
<AliTabuger7> I have one concern about future progress. What is the plan on how we are going to get thumbnails?
<shahriar086> that means technically? AliTabuger7 ?
<AliTabuger7> Well in order to be able to display those small images, we need the website to be able to automatically convert the files uploaded into small 100x100px pngs. This may be extremely difficult with documents, pdf's, svg's, etc since they aren't image files.
<AliTabuger7> that's probably more of a question for hubuntu or flannel
<shahriar086> humm for documents & pdfs can we ask contributors to make a coverpage and give image of them?
<shahriar086> like book stores show book coverpage, and when we click the image of coverpage shows few pages of the book or the description
<shahriar086> I am not sure whether that is the right method
<AliTabuger7> Thats the only thing that I could think of. I'd imagine that that way would either get annoying or a lot of people will not put up a cover image.
<shahriar086> Yes that will happen
<AliTabuger7> well flannel is already doing some really fancy stuff with the backend, and its a linux server, and well all know theres nothing linux can't do. so there must be some automated way to snag that image.
<shahriar086> Hummm
<hubuntu> AliTabuger7, I will give you access to a FTP site
<shahriar086> I think its tough lets see what the experts do
<hubuntu> do you have ftp access to houbsi?
<AliTabuger7> No. I did all that theming through drupal's interface, which I do have admin access to.
<hubuntu> ok
<hubuntu> let me do some magic here then
<AliTabuger7> Now before I go changing too many things like adding the views module. I'd like to understand how exctly this bazaar/database backend flannel is working on interacts with drupal.
<hubuntu> ok... I will give you access to a Drupal 5 and 6 installation in my server
<hubuntu> that way we have full access and control
<AliTabuger7> huh?
<hubuntu> please use sftp when accessing the site
<AliTabuger7> ok. is nautilus ok for that?
<hubuntu> that way we don't have to wait for pep, since he's very busy at the time
 * shahriar086 thought magic is supposed to work like abracadabra and puff :P
<hubuntu> yeah, nautilus is great for that
<hubuntu> I'm just installing drupal 5 and 6
<AliTabuger7> I see
<hubuntu> and will give ytou access when I'm done
<hubuntu> mind that it is my own server and it host other servers, so please be careful :)
<AliTabuger7> I actually set up a really pathetic install to test out that theme i read about in the mailing list
<AliTabuger7> the only things i'll be chanigng or putting up there is php, css, and html, and the worst that'd do is ruin your version of the website
<hubuntu> it's cool
<AliTabuger7> If it makes you feel any more comfortable i'm almost 100% unfamiliar with actual scripting. The only reason I can do the php stuff is cuz they have snippets on drupal.
<AliTabuger7> hubuntu, what were your thoughts on the thumbnail generation?
<AliTabuger7> Actually hubuntu, you don't even really have to give me ftp access to your site. I'm more than capable of setting up a localhost here. You could just upload the current site to bzr and i could make changes there
<hubuntu> I want to be able to see it, but I believe it is a good idea and it shouldn't be such a big deal
<hubuntu> php can do that kind of magic relatively easy
<hubuntu> No, I want an online site, really it is a lot easier and then I can sync it with bzr from my server
<AliTabuger7> yeah but i thought they usually used imagemagick which only does image files, but I'll leave that sort of stuff up to you. I'm no good with the programming stuff.
<hubuntu> neither am I, but there are ways
<AliTabuger7> do you think flannel would know?
<hubuntu> I believe he would, yeah
<AliTabuger7> I just though cuz he's doing something with python, which of all things must be able to handle this, I believe.
<AliTabuger7> So do you want to do the bazaar instead of ftp? You wanted to get a branch up anyway
<hubuntu> I give you access to my server with SFTP and then I will sync the directory with bzr
<AliTabuger7> Ok. That makes things a little easier for me. Thanks.
<hubuntu> then We will have  branch which is public in both senses (as a site and its code)
<AliTabuger7> How are you going to sync the database? thats equally as important as the files in most cases
<hubuntu> yes, I will have to make a sync every 24 hours or something
<hubuntu> I'll find out about that
<AliTabuger7> the database file too? thats in a very different directory i think
<hubuntu> yes, that would be in a different directory indeed
<AliTabuger7> how does the ubuntu drupal package do it?
<AliTabuger7> the .deb for installing drupal i think includes a database in it. they must have a place they put the db in bazaar on launchpad
<hubuntu> yeah, I'm using a tar file from drupal.org
<hubuntu> I have already used the drupal apt installation in another site
<AliTabuger7> thats what I always do. i'm just saying there must be a way to put a db in launchpad
<hubuntu> yeah, I will figure that out
<hubuntu> ;)
<hubuntu> ok AliTabuger7 I got both install up and running
<hubuntu> I send you an email with login info
<hubuntu> now you have full right to the site AliTabuger7
<hubuntu> Flannel and shahriar086: Tell me if you need access to the server and I will fix your access
<shahriar086> hubuntu: right now I don't need it, thanks
<shahriar086> I am not a technical person.
<hubuntu> the server can be seen at http://ubuntu.ec/su
<hubuntu> JIC ;)
<hubuntu> ok I'm off
<shahriar086> if needed I will ask for it. (though I thought I was suppsed to work in relation with you)
<hubuntu> good night everyone
<shahriar086> good night
<shahriar086> I am also going off
 * shahriar086 is leaving goodnight & day to all
<hubuntu> shahriar086, we are to work together
<shahriar086> yes hubuntu :)
<hubuntu> but we need the DB structure up first
<shahriar086> yes That what I thought
<hubuntu> Flannel will come up with that
<shahriar086> yes heard of it
<hubuntu> and then W
<shahriar086> yes... waiting for that :)
<hubuntu> we will work populating the DB
<hubuntu> which is a huge job
<shahriar086> Yes. we will start with old diy?
<shahriar086> or will communicate with the locos?
<hubuntu> we'll have too see about that
<shahriar086> ok
<hubuntu> I reckon we will rather just upload material we see lying around the Ubuntu Wiki
<shahriar086> ok
<hubuntu> we will populate the DB first, test how it works
<hubuntu> and when we are done with that we will talk to LoCos and stuff
<hubuntu> good night shahriar086 
<hubuntu> :)
<shahriar086> ok no problem
<shahriar086> good night to you too :)
<shahriar086> finally leaving
<AliTabuger7> hi everybody!
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-09-24
<AliTabuger7> anyone here?
<Flannel> Well, I just miss all the conversations now don't I.
<shahriar86> what ?
<Flannel> Nothing
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> actually the conversation happens late night over here
<shahriar86> hi do anyone have any blog posts regarding open source or free software
<shahriar86> it will also help if anyone have any writeup importance of Open source against piracy
<AliTabuger7> Hi shahriar, are you still looking for those blog posts?
<AliTabuger7> Anyone here?
<pep> evening
<AliTabuger7> Hello pep!
<pep> Hey, I'm jsut writing an email
<pep> AliTabuger7: I though you wanted to use your own machine for testing and developing the drupal theme, etc.. ?
<AliTabuger7> I don't really care that much.
<pep> Sorry I'm a little slow at replying to emails and not so much online, been handing in some university work lately...
<pep> About the server issues, the problem is that I have little access to Houbsi's server actually :/
<pep> but I'll finish the e-mail..
<AliTabuger7> Its ok. I don't know if you've looked at the test site, but I've managed to get some things done without the access.
<pep> I'm looking at ti
<pep> it*
<AliTabuger7> don't worry about the upload permission error, it is fixed, but not the way it probably should be.
<pep> nah, this is p**** me off to be honest
<AliTabuger7> actually what should be done is maybe a directory should be created in /files called "temp" so temporary uploads could go into "/files/temp". I think temp files should have their own directory, not use the "/files" directory they are currently using. Other than that, it probably doesn't matter what directory they use.
<pep> The thing is that there is a conflict with the owners of the other site hosted on the same ftp account
<pep> best is to use another server imo
<AliTabuger7> Do you really want a domain name? I'm at a university campus that gives me a constant 1mbps up and 1mbps down. They certainly wouldn't mind me letting you guys run a TEST server, that wouldn't use nearly that much. It's crazy. I actually have like a 3ms ping to google. Anyway, you'd have to enter the IP of my ubuntu computer, which is always on.
<pep> not a problem imo
<AliTabuger7> I forgot to mention that my computer has it's own dedicated/semi-static (static dhcp) ip
<pep> as I said before that's a perfectly viable option for me
<AliTabuger7> hubuntu has already began putting a test server up on his computer, which actually has a domain name. He hasn't quite got ftp working yet
<pep> AliTabuger7: I see, well if you have a university connection with the ping you say and a static dhcp ip, it's maybe best to set it up on your computer.. do as you wish :)
<AliTabuger7> Ok. I may not be able to get it done until much later, if not tomorrow
<AliTabuger7> Hi everybody!
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-09-25
<AliTabuger7_lapt> hi everybody!
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-09-26
<jenda> juliux: ping
<juliux> jenda: sorry i forgot the paypal transaction, i will do it soon
<AliTabuger7> hi everybody!
<savvas> hello is anybody home? :)
<savvas> I need someone to contact for a custom pre-order of Intrepid Ibex about a release party/presentation for the Cypriot Team (unofficial)
<savvas> can i pre-order intrepid through shipit? the party will be at the 8th of november, I'm not sure if they will arrive in time
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-09-27
<AliTabuger7> hello!
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-09-28
<AliTabuger7> anyone here?
<AliTabuger7> Helloooo?
<AliTabuger7> hello\
<juliux> hi
<johnc4510-laptop> Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #110 is out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue110
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-09-21
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #160 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue160
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-09-22
<Wacko> Hi
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-09-24
<huwaw69_> is anyone here?
<huwaw69_> i just want to ask if ubuntu/canonical would provide me with free Cd's in my country to promote there products, for free? also... and if yes how?
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-09-26
<DiegoTc> hello
<DiegoTc> BHSPitLappy, Daviey, electr0n_, elky
<BHSPitLappy> yeah no.
<DiegoTc> BHSPitLappy: are you bussy
<DiegoTc> ?
<BHSPitLappy> you don't mass-highlight people on IRC
<DiegoTc> o I am sorry about that
<DiegoTc> BHSPitLappy: are you part of the marketing team?
<BHSPitLappy> No
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-09-27
<seidos> hi
<Wolter> i guess marketers are pretty idle
<rbergeron> anyone around? :)
<Takyoji> Yes
<rbergeron> hi :) i was wondering if anyone knows who the key person is for doing the ubuntu surveys you guys have done in the past...
 * rbergeron is from the fedora-mktg team and handing mkt research and wondering about maybe doing a joint survey with some of the other distros
<Takyoji> Well, the primary contact of the Ubuntu marketing team is DPic
<Takyoji> otherwise I don't know of other people in specific
<Takyoji> You could also ask on #ubuntu-locoteams, which is more active, and should have someone that should know
<rbergeron> cool. thank you :)
<Takyoji> Otherwise this is just a community team I believe.
<Takyoji> In other words, this team isn't operated by Canonical
<rbergeron> right
<MarkDude> How often is this channel used?
<Takyoji> In regards of?
<Takyoji> otherwise it's fairly quiet since nobody else seems to be willing to actually discuss much at all..
<MarkDude> brainstorming on marketing ubuntu
<MarkDude> are there scheduled meetings? Or is this done with mailing lists?
<Takyoji> I don't think there's any scheduled meetings currently
<Takyoji> This channel just needs more regulars rather than just idlers
<MarkDude> People call me an Ubuntu evangelist. I have read lots on the how to do it. 
<Takyoji> and also things to discuss
<Takyoji> have you looked at the Spread Ubuntu effort at all?
<MarkDude> 1 of my goals is to try to help make the community more diverse
<Takyoji> http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/
<MarkDude> yes it has great content. IMHO it is terribly organized & clunky
<Takyoji> What would be some suggestions of yours for improvement?
<MarkDude> My #1 solution always involves meeting in person- if at all possible
<MarkDude> or i like to say - all problems can be solved with beer & BBQ
<Takyoji> :P
<Takyoji> In regards of the marketing team, or just in general? :P
<MarkDude> mid-east crisis, the crusades, & marketing.
<MarkDude> here in Norther california we are trying to organize a big party with music & more for the karmic release
<Takyoji> ahh
<Takyoji> The Minnesota area is pretty much inactive currently; there is one individual that coordinates an installfest for each release, but that's about it. I'm hoping to make my LoCo team more active
<MarkDude> more specifically - that being a geek is not a requirement. I'm a geek but, not all of of us in the area are
<Takyoji> Yea
<MarkDude> Ubuntu is user friendly. We use coffee shops for promoting hands on use of open-source in general
<MarkDude> I realize not everywhere has as many coffee shops as we do
<Takyoji> Linutop, or?
<Takyoji> or a typical desktop with an Ubuntu installation?
<MarkDude> It's a little less OS specific but wikipedia's beer project has helped get some interested
<Takyoji> (just curious)
<MarkDude> Ubuntu mostly. We also use some fedora & I also like puppy linux
<Takyoji> ahh
<Takyoji> Puppy Linux just needs a little modification to be more user friendly, like to the level of Ubuntu. But yes, it is very light and versatile
<MarkDude> we practice 'humanity towards other operating systems.
<MarkDude> puppys developer is working on WOOF. by next year it should be compatible with ubuntus repositories
<Takyoji> ahh
<MarkDude> http://www.tcopencircuit.org/freegeek/
<MarkDude> have you talked to free geek
<MarkDude> they started in portland & have at least 12 other grouos in north america
<Takyoji> Haven't heard of them previously if I remember correctly
<MarkDude> we are also trying to do the same here in norcal.
<MarkDude> freegeek portland rocks - they are a great resource. I met someone from twincities there last year
<Takyoji> ahh
<MarkDude> I know they would be good to at least partner with
<Takyoji> Apparently a few parts of their website are undermaintained it seems
<Takyoji> but yea
<Takyoji> I'm about an hour away from the Twin Cities
<MarkDude> freegeek.org has been around since 2000
<MarkDude> might be worth an email though
<Takyoji> yea
<MarkDude> I am part of some local lugs
<MarkDude> & a forming non-profit  called gidgetkitchen.org
<MarkDude> I like diversity & many users groups are mostly white dudes (like me)
<Takyoji> :P
<MarkDude> Hopefully some of the idlers have some ideas on creating big events. email mark [at] gidgetkitchen.org
<MarkDude> do you always carry some CDs with you?
<Takyoji> otherwise you're also free to talk to me via Jabber/Google Talk
<Takyoji> Yes, I always carry CDs in fact.
<Takyoji> I don't the official ones though; just ones I've burned on my own
<MarkDude> Grantbow does the same - he thinks it represents the grassroots nature of ubnut maybe better
<Takyoji> interesting Wordpress theme by the way
<Takyoji> and content as well
<Takyoji> Right now I'm trying to think of how to structure an afterschool group I'll be starting in about 9 days; working on the slideshow for it right now
<MarkDude> thank you. 
<MarkDude> find allies & use a logo. 
<Takyoji> People interested were surveyed on what topic they'd be interested in for the group, the primary aspect was web design. I intend to additionally do a little FOSS advocacy through it as well
<MarkDude> at one point i was using a picture of tux. & had the caption who the heck is tux the penguin & what the $%@# does he have to do with me?
<MarkDude> it worked to create some interest
<Takyoji> heh ahh
<MarkDude> good luck on the slideshow. contact freegeek they can really help even if you just have reciprocal links
<Takyoji> otherwise be sure to be on this channel regularly; so hopefully there can be more activity/discussion possible in this channel
<MarkDude> takyoji: thanx I will try to do that. good luck on your ventures
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-09-27
<acerimmer> anyone home?
<acerimmer> I can't log into the spreadubuntu site.  Any fix on the way?
 * acerimmer lonely Emote
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue212
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-09-28
 * acerimmer ticked Emote
<acerimmer> Fix the spreadubuntu login plz!
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-09-30
<serfus> hello people, i'm looking for some good advertising ubuntu videos on youtube. any recommendation?
<Linden940> serfus, i have a youtube page
<Linden940> maybe you can find what your looking for
<Linden940> my page is linden940
<serfus> Linden940, thanks, i will look at it :)
<Linden940> anytime
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-09-28
<jo-erlend> * #ubuntu-marketing Banlist: Thu Jun  2 19:57:31 *!*@unaffiliated/linden940$##fix_your_connection nhandler!nhandler@freenode/staff/ubuntu.member.nhandler
<jo-erlend> can someone elaborate? Linden is asking on the mailinglist why the ban is set. If it is' because of lots of join/quits, then I think it's about time that ban be removed.
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-10-02
<solancer> http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/poster/ubuntu-rising
<solancer> Wat do you guys think /?          http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/poster/ubuntu-rising
#ubuntu-marketing 2012-09-25
<Brumle> Hi all.
 * Brumle is wondering about the status of training. Is there any activity, or is it slowing dwn?
<Brumle> I am, or used to be a UCI
#ubuntu-marketing 2012-09-26
<fm_> can anybody take care of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1053653 ?
<fm_> I guess that is a violation of branding
#ubuntu-marketing 2016-09-28
<shimazu> hello
<shimazu> How to solve the question “Connection * is not available on the device  ** at thethis time” ？
#ubuntu-marketing 2017-09-26
<Endermen> hi
<Endermen> CHALLENGE
#ubuntu-marketing 2017-09-28
<Nir_> Is it illegal to sell Ubuntu DVD?
